# ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed?



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

As the topic states, 3.6L engine failure due to faulty oil pump/bolt. Please post your year/mileage and description of your experience including what they did to fix it.

Here's a running list of Vortexers who've had 3.6L engine failure:

1) LSinLV @ 1,800mi
2) Firbogs @ 1,000mi
3) aatk @ 12,000mi
4) Northern Dubber
5) dirk747
6) 8606 @ 8,804mi
7) jmcclure @ 16,000mi
8) DaveFL
9) volkwolf @ 4,500mi
10) kaesem @ 10,308mi
11) jorgedacruz @ 5,000mi
12) Frustrated 3.6 @ 13,357mi
13) vwjockey @ 14,000mi
14) proeasy
15) padiscus @ 8,700mi
16) foyii @ 16,000mi
17) jeeper82
18) mainerichvw @ 24,000mi
19) shockme66 @ 17,000mi
20) r1rujetta @ 19,000mi
21) pagmau's brother @ 4,970mi
22) lardstax @ 26,000mi
23) Falaris @ 33,000mi
24) hubvdub @ 5,700 mi
25) networkcrasher @ 23,083mi
26) Stuart_MI @ 31,000mi
27) Crockandroll @ 11,000mi
28) UGrey36 @ 15,000mi
29) dbarree @ 19,997mi
30) type17volkswagen @ 27,880mi
31) 8rings @ 24,534mi
32) Passat2006 @ 7,000mi (taken from 8rings' post)
33) Red Baron Golf @ 12,000mi
34) lincoln1 @ 16,000mi
35) 3.6lpassat @ 12,000mi
36) steelcurtain @ 51,700mi
37) GrampyBear @ 21,670mi
38) swtgermangrl @ 18,700mi
39) jjason @ 16,700mi
40) rh10023 @ 26,000mi
41) rosskopp @ ~22,000mi
42) MD-VW @ 35,000MI
43) danspong @ 17,500mi
44) danspong @ 49,000mi
45) captstp @ 18,988mi
46) RogerDorn7 @ 57,000mi
47) KG1500S @ 17,000mi
48) jim berry @ 12,000mi
49) s2scott @ 48,000mi
50) Abrincks @ 50,500mi
51) rjpatterson @ 29,140mi
52) CCAshbrook @ ~42,000mi
53) uncledrewp[at]comcast[dot]net @ *76,000mi* 
54) rsurbanjr @ 34,400mi
55) tdec @ 75,000mi
56) toogrumpy @ 41,000mi
57) jujugulia1 @ 48,000mi 
58) BlackRifle @ 68,000mi
59) ckar @ 11,541mi
60) toogrumpy @ 41,000mi
61) ajy86 @ 43,174mi
62) chrisdean @ 44,000mi
63) twiceunlucky @ 30,000mi
64) twiceunlucky @ 71,000mi
65) VR @ 64,500mi
66) VWskeptic @ 61,000mi
67) Incrementalg @ 74,000mi
68) jspitz @ 59,000mi


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this is a HUGE problem that definitely needs a recall. Keep in mind, the VWVortex Forums are only a small subset of total 3.6L owners!









Related threads:
***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread
3.6L engine failure prevention plan: Send me your work orders
I can't believe it happened to me.
Passat 3.6 Leaves wife and daughter stranded
Passat 3.6 leadves wife and daughter stranded: Part II
Ouch
07 3.6 4M - Engine Replaced at 12K - Defective Oil Pump 
Looks like my 3.6 blew, plus I'm stranded 800 miles from home!! (8rings)


----------



## foyii (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Bolt failed and oil pump had to be replaced, but was caught before engine failed. Happened at about 16k.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

IF we get everyone with a 3.6 on here voting we might be getting close to representative % of how widespread these really are. 5-10% would be statistically huge. 
IIRC there are about 10-12 reported failures on this board.
The mods of the b6 forum are doing a horrible job with stickies and such. The mkV forums are much better in that regard.
This should be a sticky, an official OJ recall should've been a sticky. 



_Modified by mr2guru at 10:34 AM 9-26-2007_


----------



## vwjockey (Jan 27, 2007)

Cam bolt/oil pump bolt failed 14K. Check NHTSA site for more failures.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (vwjockey)*

I mad a thread specifically to track this....


----------



## Branden aka Arto (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_As the topic states, engine failure due to faulty oil pump/bolt. Oops, probably should have posted this in the 3.6L forum, but this one gets more traffic so it's cool I guess...


3.6L Forum???


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (Branden aka Arto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branden aka Arto* »_3.6L Forum???

Yep, try here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=775


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (mr2guru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2guru* »_IF we get everyone with a 3.6 on here voting we might be getting close to representative % of how widespread these really are. 5-10% would be statistically huge. 
IIRC there are about 10-12 reported failures on this board.
The mods of the b6 forum are doing a horrible job with stickies and such. The mkV forums are much better in that regard.
This should be a sticky, an official OJ recall should've been a sticky. 
_Modified by mr2guru at 10:34 AM 9-26-2007_

I've found 17 failed 3.6L engines on VWVortex alone...
See this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3451148
EDIT: Make that 18 failed 3.6L engines and counting...


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 10:35 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I've got about 24K miles, and so far, so good. Nonetheless, makes one feel like they're driving a ticking time bomb.
I recall reading in some Audi forum that Audi has replaced a number of 3.6 engines in the Q7.


----------



## mainerichvw (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Our engine failed at 1 month ago. Clair VW in Saco ME replaced the engine.
We purchased the car the last weekend in October.
We've had a few other issues, including the passenger seat breaking. The seat is now in a fully reclined position.
So, issues so far:
Sunroof not closing properly
Passenger headlight wiring coming undone
TPS system always on
Windshield coolant tank leaking 
Passenger side mirror inoperative
Homelink system not working
The passenger seat quit working last night!
Catastrophic engine failure

I am sure there are some things I am forgetting!!
My 16 yo Westflia has given me less problems.


----------



## mainerichvw (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (mainerichvw)*

Forgot about the plate that made the knocking sound in the front suspension.
I am all for visiting the dealer to look at the cars, but to be there once a month for service!!!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mr2guru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2guru* »_The mods of the b6 forum are doing a horrible job with stickies and such. The mkV forums are much better in that regard.

Let's do hope that's not the only thing that separates us from the MkV Forums.








As for stickies, you need but ask.


----------



## padiscus (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re:*

Failed at 8700 mi


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Let's do hope that's not the only thing that separates us from the MkV Forums.








As for stickies, you need but ask.

Thanks! The more attention this gets the better it is for all 3.6 owners.


----------



## aatk (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

had the cam bolt go, but not the oil pump. 
just under 12k miles.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_As the topic states, 3.6L engine failure due to faulty oil pump/bolt. Oops, probably should have posted this in the 3.6L forum, but this one gets more traffic so it's cool I guess...
If your engine fails after you vote in the poll, please let us know...
Edit 9/27/07:
Even though I'm sure many of these folks haven't voted in the poll, I have a running list of Vortexers who've had 3.6L engine failure. Here it is (for the sake of clarity and being able to see the big picture):
1) LSinLV @ 1,800mi
2) Firbogs @ 1,000mi
3) bostonaudi1 @ 10,000mi
4) Northern Dubber
5) dirk747
6) 8606 @ 8,804mi
7) jmcclure @ 16,000mi
8) DaveFL
9) volkwolf @ 4,500mi
10) kaesem @ 10,308mi
11) jorgedacruz @ 5,000mi
12) Frustrated 3.6 @ 13,357mi
13) vwjockey @ 14,000mi
14) proeasy
15) padiscus @ 8,700mi
16) foyii @ 16,000mi
17) jeeper82
18) mainerichvw @ 24,000mi
19) aatk @ 12,000mi
I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this is a HUGE problem that definitely needs a recall. Keep in mind, the VWVortex Forums are only a small subset of total 3.6L owners!








Related threads:
***OFFICIAL*** 3.6L 24V Engine Failure Thread
3.6L engine failure prevention plan: Send me your work orders
I can't believe it happened to me.

_Modified by RobMan8023 at 9:28 PM 9-28-2007_

I'm not sure why I'm on that list, my engine hasn't failed. Yes, my tranny does hesitate, and I had an oil seal on the fuel pump go bad, but no engine failure.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (bostonaudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_
I'm not sure why I'm on that list, my engine hasn't failed. Yes, my tranny does hesitate, and I had an oil seal on the fuel pump go bad, but no engine failure.









You posted to the official engine failure thread didn't you? Figured your problem was the same one that causes engine failure so you should be on the list. No worries, i removed your name.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3193697


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 2:27 PM 9-29-2007_


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

My 2006 3.6 4MO died at 17k miles. They gave me a 2007, but now I am having a fuel problem, it's been in the shop 4 times now.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (shockme66)*

Did you have to pay anything or was it a straight swap for an identically equipped vehicle?


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (thenew3)*

No i did not pay a dime, but now my new car is in the shop and can't be fixed VW claims.


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Bad fuel pump here as well.


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (GELIKEYMRSR32)*

were they able to fix your fuel problem. I have a lemon law case going against VW now, looks like a settlement is on the way. VW said they can't fix my problem. I really can't wait to get rid of VW.


----------



## encore2002 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

4K miles and so far so good


----------



## pagmau (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

mine is fine , my brothers on the other hand went boom! that bolt came off ,pulley moved and all metal filings into motor. They gave him another 3.6 no problems since. His happened at 8,000 kms


----------



## r1rujetta (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (pagmau)*

Mine failed last month. Bolt broke/ backed out which cause the oil pump to fail and that starved the engine of oil which caused everything else to fail. Was in service for 30 days. VW replaced the transmission and did some engine work. I asked for a new vehicle but VW said that they want to try to resolve the issues with the car through warranty. I am in the proccess of working with the BBB to certify my car as a lemon so I can get a replacement.
My car is only 9 months old with 19,000 miles when the failure happened. I'm not very pleased that at 9 month old car would need major engine work and a new transmission. I love VW cars but if this is how they treat a repeat customer I am not going to buy another VW ever!!!!!


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Wow- scary thought as I have a Q7 3.6. Have to watch for this. It is getting a TSB as I write for oil starvation I understand. New oil filter housing I believe.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Wow- scary thought as I have a Q7 3.6. Have to watch for this. It is getting a TSB as I write for oil starvation I understand. New oil filter housing I believe.

Scary indeed, though I'm not sure how prevalent the problem is across brands...
And to clarify, don't get me wrong as I absolutely LOVE my Passat. I absolutely LOVE my 3.6L engine, it's great and even with the hesitation I love it (haven't had the OJ recall done just yet). 
It appears to have a fatal flaw that worries me and that could be corrected preemptively with a recall - albeit a labor intensive recall - but a recall that wouldn't involve replacing a whole engine and the car being out of comission for weeks. 
It also worries me because my wife and 3-month-old daughter are the primary users of the car...and the thought of them being stranded somewhere concerns me.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Ok this thread has scared me away from a new Passat. I own a 2003 B5.5 Passat GLX 4mo wagon and love it. Its getting old - 5 years, 72,000mi, and extended warranty that expires in December.
I am in the market for something new between now and the end of the year. I test drove an 07 B6 4mo sedan and really liked it a few months ago - was really considering that or a Wagon - but after reading this thread it appears the car I want has a fatal flaw - to the point I don't even want to go test drive another one. 
Next car is likely going to be a 328xi - this thread has really scared me off. Thanks for the heads up though - 25 accounts of engine failures, NO THANKS.


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (greg2step)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greg2step* »_Ok this thread has scared me away from a new Passat. I own a 2003 B5.5 Passat GLX 4mo wagon and love it. Its getting old - 5 years, 72,000mi, and extended warranty that expires in December.
I am in the market for something new between now and the end of the year. I test drove an 07 B6 4mo sedan and really liked it a few months ago - was really considering that or a Wagon - but after reading this thread it appears the car I want has a fatal flaw - to the point I don't even want to go test drive another one. 
Next car is likely going to be a 328xi - this thread has really scared me off. Thanks for the heads up though - 25 accounts of engine failures, NO THANKS.


Well, if you look below, you'll see what my immediately-prior VW was (same as you). I love my B6, but I do feel like I'm driving a ticking time bomb sometimes...


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (tbcB5)*

my wifes passat 3.6 is in the shop. oil pump bolt sofa king we tall did


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (lardstax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lardstax* »_my wifes passat 3.6 is in the shop. oil pump bolt sofa king we tall did

Mileage?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Add [email protected],000mi.
From the engine failure thread in the engine forum.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

Added.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (greg2step)*

How much does this problem affect late 07 and 08 Passats? Has VW done anything to rectify this yet? still haven't decided on a replacement car - BMW has some issues, price and runflat tires.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Just over 10K and very few problems. Headlight connectors on both sides are the only real issue beside the lag reflash. I get the booming bass every so often on the Dynaudio but turning the volume down fixes it until the next time. Too many dash creaks and B pillar rattles though but I'm not even going there with VW. Life's too short and the lease is up in 18 months. Otherwise a great car marred by a few stupid issues that VW should have caught in the design and testing stage.


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (rwbassoc)*

.


_Modified by ElkhornVDub at 4:27 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## Phrog_Driver (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (ElkhornVDub)*

Wow. I'm researching my next car now, and the Passat Wagon 3.6L was under consideration.. until now.
It took VW seven years to do a recall on brake light issues, and I went through 3 broken power-window regulators before they decided to fix that problem.
I can't see spending $40k on a VW and have the engine grenade on you within 2 years.
I just hope the other VAG car I'm looking at isn't so scary (A4 Avant).


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (Phrog_Driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrog_Driver* »_Wow. I'm researching my next car now, and the Passat Wagon 3.6L was under consideration.. until now.
It took VW seven years to do a recall on brake light issues, and I went through 3 broken power-window regulators before they decided to fix that problem.
I can't see spending $40k on a VW and have the engine grenade on you within 2 years.
I just hope the other VAG car I'm looking at isn't so scary (A4 Avant).

VW seems to have focused their resources for getting things right on the Audi line. Audi's A4 & 6 seem to be doing much better in the reliability area than the Passat these days. Watch out for the new A4 as it will be longer and wider and the 2.0T will be offered with the DSG according the latest issue of R&T. This has a high probability of being my next car as I've always loved the A4 size and look but the interior was just a little too cramped for me in the drivers leg area. If they've addressed that I'm sold and the DSG is just icing on the cake.


----------



## greg2step (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (rwbassoc)*

Whats the time line for the new A4? your description of the current (and last few variants) A4 is correct - CRAMPED. try going out to lunch w/ 2 in the back seat. too small.
I'm still thinking of spending the extra coin and getting the 3 series. Some of you may think i'm nuts because a nice 328xi is in the low forties, but it will hold its value better and 4 years maintenance - lets see VW try that on the Passat and stay in business
i'm still disappointed that when i bought my 2003 passat it was the perfect size and a great car. The A4 is still too small.
I just got the brake light recall never had that problem or the power window problem. Did have the fuel pump die and the cabin air filter seal leak - both fixed long ago though.
Phrog - i'm in the same shoes as you - want a nice german wagon. just can't fall in love w/ the A4 doesn't do it for me.


----------



## The Swami (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Knock on wood, I'm still running at 23,000 miles! This thread concerns me...


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (The Swami)*

Well, My CEL came on yesterday (finally) and I just vag commed it - 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.LBL
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 C HW: Hardware No 
Component: P 3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 9829
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 05311
1 Fault Found:
000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal 
P0341 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 18
Mileage: 37149 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.12.12
Time: 14:40:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2183 /min
Load: 15.7 %
Speed: 108.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
Engine is losing power, but I haven't seen a flashing CEL or anything yet. I'll take it to the dealer tomorrow. 


_Modified by networkcrasher at 10:19 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (networkcrasher)*

Dealer just called and said they have been in touch with VWOA and are suspecting the oil pump bolt. They have to pull the transmission and timing chain to get to where the oil pump is. He said I'll know more by the end of the week.


----------



## NY_Joe (Jan 18, 2006)

Are their any precursors to this happening??
Any warning??
I have about 13k on my 2nd 06 Passat (first one lemoned) and I am getting concerned.
Car has been worry free since I got rid of the first one with a CEL.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*

Yes, if you purchased a Passat with the 3.6, you already have the warning!


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (networkcrasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_Yes, if you purchased a Passat with the 3.6, you already have the warning!









x2 and the reason this thread was kindly made a sticky by the moderator.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (networkcrasher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *networkcrasher* »_Dealer just called and said they have been in touch with VWOA and are suspecting the oil pump bolt. They have to pull the transmission and timing chain to get to where the oil pump is. He said I'll know more by the end of the week.









Keep us posted, and I'll have my fingers crossed for you that it's not the darn oil pump bolt...but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## bond12 (Feb 17, 2001)

Does this affect all 3.6 passats irrespective of the model year? Why there is no recall then? What about other VW vehicles on the same engine such as Touareg?


----------



## NY_Joe (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (bond12)*

Thanks for the informative replies guys....
















Yeah, why is there no recall to replace the defective bolt or unit?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Joe* »_Thanks for the informative replies guys....

















Yeah, why is there no recall to replace the defective bolt or unit?

I'd assume they are hedging their bets against engine failure vs. the cost of pulling the engine on every 3.6 and replacing that bolt.
Biding their time until your warranty runs out and it isn't "their problem" anymore. A class action lawsuit may be our only hope.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Joe* »_Are their any precursors to this happening??
Any warning??
I have about 13k on my 2nd 06 Passat (first one lemoned) and I am getting concerned.
Car has been worry free since I got rid of the first one with a CEL.


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Joe* »_Thanks for the informative replies guys....
















Yeah, why is there no recall to replace the defective bolt or unit?

Go through the other threads to see the full discussion (linked at the bottom of the original post in this thread).
In short, there is really no warning and you have two options:
1) When the CEL starts blinking and the car starts shaking violently, pull over IMMEDIATELY and hope no significant internal damage occurred. Dealership replaces bolt/pump under warranty and engine is hopefully okay.
2) When the CEL starts blinking and the car starts shaking violently, continue to drive to ruin the engine internals so you can guarantee an engine replacement under warranty.
Both options suck.


----------



## networkcrasher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I updated the thread in the VR6 3.6 forum, but mine has been diagnosed with the oil pump bolt failure. They have ordered misc parts, an oil pump and a new timing chain. Will know more by the end of the week. I'm worried that just replacing parts won't fix any problems that have already been created by the failure.
The svc mgr said this was "major" surgery to the car and would take a bit. Tell me about it.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (networkcrasher)*

scary as it sounds they are just going to replace a couple parts in yours....


----------



## NY_Joe (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_
Go through the other threads to see the full discussion (linked at the bottom of the original post in this thread).
In short, there is really no warning and you have two options:
1) When the CEL starts blinking and the car starts shaking violently, pull over IMMEDIATELY and hope no significant internal damage occurred. Dealership replaces bolt/pump under warranty and engine is hopefully okay.
2) When the CEL starts blinking and the car starts shaking violently, continue to drive to ruin the engine internals so you can guarantee an engine replacement under warranty.
Both options suck.

I'd pick option 2 until the f'er burst into flames.
Lovely. 2 yrs left on the lease. Time to have it "stolen"


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Joe* »_
I'd pick option 2 until the f'er burst into flames.


Funny you should mention that... I know for sure that it did burst into flames on at least one.... hole in block=oil spray=VW bbq
I could only get so lucky.....


----------



## NY_Joe (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Joe* »_
I'd pick option 2 until the f'er burst into flames.
Lovely. 2 yrs left on the lease. Time to have it "stolen"

Iknew shouldn'thave posted here.
Wife calls today whenshe getstowork.An orange light that looks like a videocamera came on the dashboard.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (NY_Joe)*

Well my 2006 3.6L 4Mo just took a dump. Was going about 80mph on the freeway and felt a shaking/popping feeling coming out of the engine.
I then see a "AFS Inoperative" and several "Oil Pressure Failure" messages come up on the MFD before I get "Engine Off".
So I coasted over to the side of the road, called Road Service, and it's now at the dealership.
VIN - WVW**93***P139893
BUILD - 11/05 (I believe - as I said the car is at the dealer)
Mileage - Just over 31000
We'll see what happens when I call the dealership up on Monday.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Stuart_MI)*

Sorry to hear of your problem. I'm just across the pond from you and have only 12K on my 06. 
I've spoke with every VW service department (5) here in the Milwaukee area and not one has admitted to having serviced a car with the problem or even knowing about it. It's bugging me to know just how wide spread this problem is and one would think at least one dealership would fess up if they had blown 3.6. 
Very confusing and frustrating as I would like to know if I'm driving a time bomb or not.
Bob


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_Well my 2006 3.6L 4Mo just took a dump. Was going about 80mph on the freeway and felt a shaking/popping feeling coming out of the engine.
I then see a "AFS Inoperative" and several "Oil Pressure Failure" messages come up on the MFD before I get "Engine Off".
So I coasted over to the side of the road, called Road Service, and it's now at the dealership.
VIN - WVW**93***P139893
BUILD - 11/05 (I believe - as I said the car is at the dealer)
Mileage - Just over 31000
We'll see what happens when I call the dealership up on Monday.

Vote in the poll?
Oh snap, mine was built 12/05 and I have 27k miles now.....


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

So I just hung up with the dealership that's servicing my car and they've apparently run "compression tests" on the cylinders and only one of the 6 is showing any sort of compression. So, I'm guessing the damage to be quite extreme. He said that the cylinder head, at a minimum, will need to be replaced along with all associated gaskets,
I've mentioned replacing the engine a few times and, so far, he's been very reluctant to say that the damages are so extreme that a new engine would be required.
He also explained that he doesn't yet have any fault codes for the car since the ones he needs to obtain are only available when the engine is running .







Personally, I thought the fault codes were stored in the computer and could be retrieved later on. 
This vehicle is a lease that I'm turning in next year - so really, it doesn't bother me as much as it normally would, however should I be insisting upon a new engine? Would it be worth calling the 'advocates' in Auburn Hills and asking them to get involved? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Stuart_MI)*

Looks like it's time for a new engine!


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (rwbassoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rwbassoc* »_I've spoke with every VW service department (5) here in the Milwaukee area and not one has admitted to having serviced a car with the problem or even knowing about it. It's bugging me to know just how wide spread this problem is and one would think at least one dealership would fess up if they had blown 3.6.

My small local dealer's most excellent tech has stated that he's aware of the problem, but they service very few 3.6-powered VWs.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_Looks like it's time for a new engine!









I added you to the list, you're number 26!








Good luck with the repair!


----------



## Tailfin61 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I checked this forum stats, but it does not indicate how many members there are on this forum. Id be curious to know what percentage of folks on here have the 3.6 engine. Is 26 significant?
From what I could find out, VW sold approx 45000 Passats in MY 2006 in the US alone (some would have been 05 models/some 07). Even if we were conservative and said that 20% were 3.6, that would be 9000.
Granted, the more significant number is how many on this forum have the 3.6 to know what percentage 26 actually is. But odds are, we are not driving ticking time bombs. 
In reality, we are probably more likely to be stranded by a flat tire or be in an accident than the engine blowing.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Tailfin61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tailfin61* »_I checked this forum stats, but it does not indicate how many members there are on this forum. Id be curious to know what percentage of folks on here have the 3.6 engine. Is 26 significant?
From what I could find out, VW sold approx 45000 Passats in MY 2006 in the US alone (some would have been 05 models/some 07). Even if we were conservative and said that 20% were 3.6, that would be 9000.
Granted, the more significant number is how many on this forum have the 3.6 to know what percentage 26 actually is. But odds are, we are not driving ticking time bombs. 
In reality, we are probably more likely to be stranded by a flat tire or be in an accident than the engine blowing. 

There FAR TO MANY UNKNOWNS to be throwing around these "odds are" type statements.
*The Facts:*
~26 failures documented on VWVortex (known failures).
~103 total responses to my poll (known 3.6L owners).
*Possible extrapolation:*
~25% failure rate which will most certainly rise as failures occur.
Any way you cut it, the fact that there are 26 *known *failures of these engines for the exact same reason (faulty bolts) is alarming. 
Especially (in my mind) because our sample (VWVortex) is likely a small subset of 3.6L owners.


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Why is this still a sticky item? IMHO, it's more like beating a dead horse. 
If you suffer an engine failure under warranty, VW pays to install a replacement engine. Considering the cost of repair (guesstimate: $8 - $10,000) and that VW's warranty is 5 years/50,000 miles, I guarantee that VW would issue a recall on the bolt if the failure rate exceeded even 5% of US sales for the 3.6 engine. If this engine failure was so widespread, it would certainly catch the eye of VW beancounters, who are paid to minimize warranty repair costs.
Internet forums are in no way a sound basis for extrapolating any data regarding failure rates for a car part. 
And for anyone visitng the forum who is leary about the 3.6 because of this poll - don't let it scare you from one of the best motors built. The vast majority of 3.6 owners have not had any problems. And I guarantee you will love the 280 HP and 28 mpg it delivers for the lifetime of the car.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (bman33)*

Hey bman33 I'm in New Berlin too.
There is quite a bit of concern over the number of reported failures of the 3.6 on this forum. It's not a high volume engine (estimated less than 20% of US Passats) and 26 reported failures for the same reason in this limited sampling on Vortex does make me a bit uneasy. I think about it every time I need to take a long trip with the car or I put my foot in it (which I like to do a lot).
It is also disconcerting that VW is completely mum on this issue. Maybe it's not as wide spread as we think but I can't find one service writer in the Milwaukee area that admits to knowing anything about it (maybe a good thing). 26 failures for the same reason out of a few hundred thousand engines may not be that big a deal but my hunch is it's a much higher failure rate on a much smaller population which, if true, is a problem. We had one VW service tech in another thread that said his dealership replaced 4 total (3 Passats and one Toureq).
I think many of us believe this is an issue that VW is hedging their bets that a high percentage of cars will survive past the 4 yr/50K warranty period. It's a very expensive and involved proactive fix for VW to take on for thousands of cars. Unfortunately, VW does not instill the highest confidence with some due to the manner in which they've handled past engineering and design mistakes (1.8 sludging comes to mind). 
Don't think that I fret over this issue everyday but it does place a damper on what should otherwise be an excellent car. I recommended the 3.6 Passat to a business associate who now is 2 years into his 4 year lease. His has been a nightmare and probably qualifies for lemon law status although fortunately, the motor has not self-destructed. Another business associate recently asked about my 3.6 and I had trouble recommending the car in spite of how much fun it is to drive. He just bought a used 06 540i (very impressive car). Mine has been pretty much trouble free in 12K miles like my 3 previous Passats and the wife's A6. 
Not sure I'm doing another VW though next time as the creaks, rattles and Aisin trans in this car are not consistent with my previous VW experience. I will be looking very closely at the new A4 though. Audi seems to be kickin a$$ while VW is struggling.
Take care,
Bob 


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_Why is this still a sticky item? IMHO, it's more like beating a dead horse. 
If you suffer an engine failure under warranty, VW pays to install a replacement engine. Considering the cost of repair (guesstimate: $8 - $10,000) and that VW's warranty is 5 years/50,000 miles, I guarantee that VW would issue a recall on the bolt if the failure rate exceeded even 5% of US sales for the 3.6 engine. If this engine failure was so widespread, it would certainly catch the eye of VW beancounters, who are paid to minimize warranty repair costs.
Internet forums are in no way a sound basis for extrapolating any data regarding failure rates for a car part. 
And for anyone visitng the forum who is leary about the 3.6 because of this poll - don't let it scare you from one of the best motors built. The vast majority of 3.6 owners have not had any problems. And I guarantee you will love the 280 HP and 28 mpg it delivers for the lifetime of the car.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (bman33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_Why is this still a sticky item? IMHO, it's more like beating a dead horse. 
If you suffer an engine failure under warranty, VW pays to install a replacement engine. Considering the cost of repair (guesstimate: $8 - $10,000) and that VW's warranty is 5 years/50,000 miles, I guarantee that VW would issue a recall on the bolt if the failure rate exceeded even 5% of US sales for the 3.6 engine. If this engine failure was so widespread, it would certainly catch the eye of VW beancounters, who are paid to minimize warranty repair costs.
*Internet forums are in no way a sound basis for extrapolating any data regarding failure rates for a car part.* 
And for anyone visitng the forum who is leary about the 3.6 because of this poll - don't let it scare you from one of the best motors built. The vast majority of 3.6 owners have not had any problems. And I guarantee you will love the 280 HP and 28 mpg it delivers for the lifetime of the car.

So is there any way to legally subpoena 3.6 falure information from VAG? 
The 3.6 oil pump bolt problem is an issue discussed and *occuring* far more than the issues addressed by current recalls (wipers, oil pressure startup warning, bixenon failures, parking sensor sensitivity, etc). It also goes across models/makes. Audi Q7, touareg, and passat all have had numerous reported 3.6 failures. VW does not want to address this issue in a recall due to the cost of preventative fix. The engine has to be removed and front end (of engine) has to be torn down completely. The "bean counters" have worked that out I'm sure. Even at a generous 20% failure rate in warranty.... it's still cheaper than fixing the other 80% at ~$2000-$2200 ea. 
You're right VW is replacing the engine under warranty.... for now. What happens when were out of warranty at 50,000 miles? The current repair bill is about $16000 for a new longblock installed. Are you ready to fork that over at 52,000 miles because a KNOWN manufacturing defect? Something that VW refuses to provide affected production dates for? There is nothing out there for someone who would even want to go through the trouble of doing a preventative fix!


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

"So is there any way to legally subpoena 3.6 falure information from VAG?" 
Of course there is. Hire an attorney who wants to start a class action lawsuit and he or she can file a discovery request for the failure rate data. I doubt you'll find many attorneys who would take the case, since VW has repaired every car under warranty. Attorneys work off of potential damage awards, which in this case are non-existent.
"Are you ready to fork that over at 52,000 miles because a KNOWN manufacturing defect?"
I wouldn't classify it as a known manufacturing defect. All parts fail. But IMHO, after 50,000 miles, I don't classify anything as a manufacturing defect. Are the oil pump bolts supposed to last to 500,000 miles or 15 years? If you are worried about the warranty period, then the Chrysler lifetime powertrain warranty might appeal to you. 
FYI, we purchased our '07 as a used car w/ 4,000 miles on it under the pre-loved extended warranty, so we're good to 70,000.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (bman33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_ All parts fail. But IMHO, after 50,000 miles, I don't classify anything as a manufacturing defect. Are the oil pump bolts supposed to last to 500,000 miles or 15 years? 

Are you kidding? Parts eventually wear out. Engines are designed to _not_ fail catastrophically. And no, just because a car makes it to 51k miles before a major failure doesn't mean it isn't a "manufacturing" defect. Of course if your engine fails catastrophically at 51k miles it's a defect (assuming proper maintenance and use within the specified parameters)! You leave a lot space between 50k and 500k miles. I would not expect a car to last 500k without major rebuilds, but I would expect any modern car to make it past 100k. But more to the point, yes an oil pump bolt should easily last 500k miles. It should _never_ fail. It's not a moving part, it doesn't have any sort of fatigue forces in its duty cycle, and it should be overspecified to provide a huge safety margin. Engines are _never_ supposed to fail due to fastener failures! If they do, it's either a bad design or a run of bad fasteners. Engines failure due to wear and fatigue cycles, neither of which apply to a fastener.


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (mmiller)*

Nope, not kidding. Fasteners fail all the time - I work for a racing wheel manufactuer and we have a testing rig that breaks ARP wheel studs (the gold standard) after enough use. 
But this is off my original point. I think the poll will not make any difference. Why? Because VW does not answer to an internet forum. However, I would encourage anyone who has suffered a oil pump bolt failure post a complaint at safercar.gov. I reviewed the complaints on file and *not 1 person has filed a complaint regarding this issue! *There were about 10 regarding the throttle tip in hesitation and guess what - it got fixed under recall.
My advice - post a complaint at safercar.gov so the oil pump bolt issue can truly be resolved.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (bman33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_Nope, not kidding. Fasteners fail all the time - I work for a racing wheel manufactuer and we have a testing rig that breaks ARP wheel studs (the gold standard) after enough use.

That's a very different scenario: the whole point of testing is to push an item beyond its design limits to see when and how it fails. You are surely pushing those studs past their design limits (for a good reason), plus you are no doubt spinning lug nuts on and off of them many times each day. If a wheel stud breaks in normal use (within design limits) it is not a good day! And yes, it is defective.

_Quote »_My advice - post a complaint at safercar.gov so the oil pump bolt issue can truly be resolved.

Now _that_ is constructive advice that might help. My only question: just based on its name - safercar - I would have expected that this is a site for safety related issues. Are you sure they are interested in an engine failures? If so, then I agree with your advice.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (bman33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_Nope, not kidding. Fasteners fail all the time - I work for a racing wheel manufactuer and we have a testing rig that breaks ARP wheel studs (the gold standard) after enough use. 
But this is off my original point. I think the poll will not make any difference. Why? Because VW does not answer to an internet forum. However, I would encourage anyone who has suffered a oil pump bolt failure post a complaint at safercar.gov. I reviewed the complaints on file and *not 1 person has filed a complaint regarding this issue! *There were about 10 regarding the throttle tip in hesitation and guess what - it got fixed under recall.
My advice - post a complaint at safercar.gov so the oil pump bolt issue can truly be resolved.


I think many of the folks who have had engine failure posted their complaints to another government website, something to do with NTHS...see the engine failure threads I have linked in the original posts...
Edit:
Found it:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/



_Modified by RobMan8023 at 9:11 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (bman33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bman33* »_Nope, not kidding. Fasteners fail all the time - I work for a racing wheel manufactuer and we have a testing rig that breaks ARP wheel studs (the gold standard) after enough use. 


Sorry bman33 but I gotta take issue with your statement about the oil pump bolts failing. Years ago I rebuilt many engines and would never think to replace the bolts that attach the oil pump to the block. I would inspect and reuse the original if they looked OK. These weren't racing engines mind you but c'mon, bolts breaking that hold the oil pump to the block? This is plain and simple either a design defect or material not meeting spec. The oil pump bolts should last the life of the block and heads and would be inspected but not replaced during a rebuild. Wheel studs are a completely different issue as they are subject to varying and unpredictable levels of stress.
Bob


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (rwbassoc)*

safercar.gov is the NHSTA website for consumers to file complaints regarding their cars. Its a complaint site, no qualifiers about the type of complaint. If you check it out, you'll see what I mean. The complaints range from people unhappy about a dealer service writers judgement call on wear and tear to hard downshifts, rattles, etc.
If you've had oil pump bolt failure, I urge you to post a complaint by following this link:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I think many of the folks who have had engine failure posted their complaints to another government website, something to do with NTHS...see the engine failure threads I have linked in the original posts...
I searched and did not find any complaints logged regarding the oil pump bolt failure.


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (bman33)*

Wife's 06 3.6 a little over 10,500 miles. No issues yet.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

My '06 is over 27K miles and no bolt issues.


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (rwbassoc)*

I read in a another thread in this forum that VW has changed the bolt for the 2008 models - making it thicker. So it looks like the 2006 / 2007 engines will be the only ones affected by this.


----------



## Brendub (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (tex_murphy)*

This is true 08 models have the upgraded oil pump bolt, so no need to worry. As for the 06/07 3.6L owners out there, VW should cover this change in the form of a recall as whe have replaced several 3.6L engines for this same problem in the Passat where I work under warranty. Check with your local VW dealer for the latest updates!


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Brendub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brendub* »_This is true 08 models have the upgraded oil pump bolt, so no need to worry. As for the 06/07 3.6L owners out there, VW should cover this change in the form of a recall as whe have replaced several 3.6L engines for this same problem in the Passat where I work under warranty. Check with your local VW dealer for the latest updates!

SHOULD cover and WILL cover are two entirely different things. Anyone else out there think this is realistic, or does our belief that they'll only fix them when they break still hold true?


----------



## bach63 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Unfortunately, I believe it will be a strictly financial decsion. VW will try to estimate how many will fail under warranty, and as long as those estimated repairs cost them less than a recall, nothing will change. The only other factor is if the NHTSA gets involved and considers it a safety issue.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (bach63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bach63* »_Unfortunately, I believe it will be a strictly financial decsion. VW will try to estimate how many will fail under warranty, and as long as those estimated repairs cost them less than a recall, nothing will change. The only other factor is if the NHTSA gets involved and considers it a safety issue.

That's what I think too.


----------



## Crockandroll (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Add me to the list... 07 Passat Wagon 3.6l 11,00 miles. Engine light failure and currently in the shop getting the oil pump and timing chain assembly replaced. I want a new Car!!!! I just bought the darn thing 6 mo ago!


----------



## Crockandroll (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (Crockandroll)*

Furthermore, The dealership said this is the 3rd 3.6L they have seen the issue on....


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Let's do hope that's not the only thing that separates us from the MkV Forums.








As for stickies, you need but ask.

Chris, you know that I respect the job that the moderators do. It's sometimes hard, especially with fools like me around, but I take issue with your response about stickies or FAQ/Do it yourself info. The last few items I asked to be added to the FAQ that had good info were rejected by mods, not because of the content but that it "wasn't in the correct format". 
So instead of having good info in a bad format, we end up with no info and a search function that can be best described as balky or cumbersome.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Crockandroll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crockandroll* »_Add me to the list... 07 Passat Wagon 3.6l 11,00 miles. Engine light failure and currently in the shop getting the oil pump and timing chain assembly replaced. I want a new Car!!!! I just bought the darn thing 6 mo ago!


_Quote, originally posted by *Crockandroll* »_Furthermore, The dealership said this is the 3rd 3.6L they have seen the issue on....

Added.
Good luck with the process...if this is the 3rd 3.6L they've seen with this problem they're probably quite familiar with the fix and/or replacement...so that's something to take solace in at least...
Make sure you let us know how it goes once it has been taken care of!


----------



## g100extreme (Apr 9, 2005)

Storm Developments in the UK have been working with these 3.6 FSI engines for over a year now. They have said that they haven't seen any problems, even when they over stress the motor to get over 600hp from it. I wonder if temperature fluctuations cause this problem- going from really cold to hot. In the UK, its never that cold.... Just foggy.
f


----------



## Crockandroll (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (g100extreme) Update on 3.6l Oil Pump Bolt failure*

Hi All, Here is the latest: 07 Passat 3.6l Wagon Vin: wvwlu93c17exxx
at 11463mi, engine light comes on, Car goes into shop. 14 days later i get the car back. In between that time, 
1. Told that the oil pump bolt failed.
2.engine was disaasembled and evaluated. Local VW shop says that they can only perform the services that VW tech tells them to.
3. says they are going to replace the Oil pump, bolt, upper and lower timing chain. Whe i asked about the chains, I was told there was wear and they needed to be replaced. The chains were backordered. I told VW to get corp vw involved and that i was not happy. I want an engine replacement or an extended warranty. Rep says he will get vw involved.
4. A day later, rep says the timing chain is still backordered and he can not tell when he will get it. Also informed that i was misinformed. THe chain is being replaced just because that is part of the process, not because of wear..???? I asked if VW had been contacted. he said not until it is back together and they test it. not happy....
5. I went to the dealer to get some things from the car and took a few pics of the engine while disassembled. THere was some bluing on the camshaft. 
6.14 days later, i am told my car is done but they want to keep it overnight to drive it and verify proper operation. 
7. I pick up my car, asked for the compression test readings, they did not do one. Not part of the authorized wv process. Car is delivered and seems to be running ok. I was asked to sign the workorder that is used to bill back vw, wouldnt do so without recieving a copy. Got one. Here is what was done:
10:12 01MAR08 11:01 13MAR08 LINE OPCODE TECH TYPE HOURS A CUST STATES THE MIL LIGHT CAME ON AFTER LAST SERVICE CAUSE: 
01210002 TEST DRIVE 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 
WVW03 0.10 
1 03H-115-105-C OIL PUMP 1 066-109-570 SPROCKET 
1 03H-109-503 CHAIN 
1 03H-109-465 CHAIN 
1 03H-109-507 TENS lONER 1 03H-109-509 TENSIONER 1 021-109-467 TENS lONER 1 N-104-044-04 SCREW 
1 03H-103-173 FLANGE 
1 021-103-051-C SEAL 
2 D-176-501-A1 SEALANT 10 N-905-398-01 SCREW 
" 1 03H-109-569 SPROCKET 
1 03H-103-483-C GASKET 1 03H-133-237-B GASKET 1 G-012-A8F-A4 COOL.ADD. 1 N-013-849-5 WASHER 
1 071-115-562-A FILTERELEM 01509999 DIAGNOISIS 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 1. 00 
01329999 TECH LINE CALL 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 2.00 
10011971 ENGINE COMPLETE REMOVE+REINSTALL 111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 8.00 
37351900 AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION REMOVE+REINSTALL 111 TECH NAME LIC : 00000000 
10:12 01MAR08 11:01 13MAR08 LINE OPCODE TECH TYPE HOURS WVW03 4.20 17209999 REMOVE OIL PAN, INSPECT AND REPLACE OIL PUMP SCREEN 
111 10:12 01MAR08 11:01 13MAR08 LINE OPCODE TECH TYPE HOURS WVW03 4.20 17209999 REMOVE OIL PAN, INSPECT AND REPLACE OIL PUMP SCREEN 
111 TECH NAME WVW03 15359999 REPLACE GUIDES 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 
WVW03 3.60 
17509999 REMOVE OIL PAN FOR INSPECTION 111 RICH BRIGGS LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 3.00 
01210004 TEST DRIVE 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 0.10 
BRIGGS LIC#: 00000000 0.10 
UPPER/LOWER CHAIN TENS lONERS AND 
WVW03 15359999 REPLACE GUIDES 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 
WVW03 3.60 
17509999 REMOVE OIL PAN FOR INSPECTION 111 RICH BRIGGS LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 3.00 
01210004 TEST DRIVE 
111 TECH NAME LIC#: 00000000 WVW03 0.10 
LIC#: 00000000 0.10 
UPPER/LOWER CHAIN TENS lONERS AND 
E** 02 CAMPAIGN CAUSE: CAMPAIGN 
24702599 PERFORM OJ UPDATE.UPDATE TCM AND ECM 
The good news is the 02 campaign flash fixes the hesitation on acceleration issue that was quite undesirable. THe bad news is: I am not very confident in the long term durability of my engine. The total costs to VW for the repairs, including the loaner car was 3060.00.
If anyone has any advice on how to proceed with getting some satisfaction out of VW, please, all advice is appreciated. 
Nick


----------



## maxximumtek (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: 3.6 failure*

Pictures taken today at local dealer of a 5k mile B6 3.6 4motion with 'low compression' in a few cylinders... total replacement engine was called for, I believe. I know the tech working on this, and he said it was the worst job he can *ever* remember doing at the dealer...








*pics removed @ request of the dealer*










_Modified by maxximumtek at 10:56 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 3.6 failure (maxximumtek)*

Whoa!


----------



## SEBZX79 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

I posted this under the Treg forum as well

My cousin bought a 07 3.6 Treg from VW financial about 2 weeks ago. He was able to put about 600 miles on the before it died in front of the house the vehicle has 8100 miles now. VW came and picked it up on friday of last week. Since the car was already touched by other dealer before VW regional rep has decided to have a new motor put in. 
It was the bolt on the oil pump that went so he will be done for about 2 weeks before its done.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: 3.6 failure (maxximumtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxximumtek* »_











Hmm... newer style intake manifold. Do you happen to get the year of that car? I thought it changed in '08. When the bolt were supposedly "fixed" also.


----------



## UGrey36 (Mar 20, 2008)

My 2006 Passat 3.6 just had the oil pump bolt issue at 15,000 miles. I just had the car at the dealer for an oil change about 2 weeks ago. Anyway, I was driving about 50mph and I hit the gas to pass another car and it felt like my overdrive was gone. Soon after, the engine light and the EPC light came on, but no other warnings or lights. Dealer has ordered new oil pump and timing chain, which needs to be sent from Germany, but no further tests of the engine have been done yet.


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

I noticed the intake changed as well. Off-topic, but is the new intake any better, or just look different?


----------



## dbarree (May 1, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

It just happened to me over the weekend. We left for vacation Friday after work and about an hour into the trip the engine light came on accompanied by an immediate loss of all power for passing, hill climbing, etc. We stopped at the first leg of our trip, made arrangements to cancel the rest of the vacation and got the car back home on Monday. It went into the dealer this morning and they just called with the news that the car would be out of service for at least a week and that they needed to order parts related to the oil pump and timing chain. The malfunction occurred at 19,997 miles on my '06 Passat. 
What really annoys me most is that I will probably not have time to reschedule my vacation until fall because of my work schedule and family commitments through the summer.


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (dbarree)*

34,550 miles, no problems...


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (dhambrick)*

Just rolled over 30,000, and no issues aside from the minor this-or-that...and no rattles or squeaks.


----------



## dbarree (May 1, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (tbcB5)*

Just got my car back after 9 days in the shop. My work order is identical to crockandroll's above. I talked to the service guy and he said he was surprised that when he called the Tech Line they told him to check the oil pump bolt. He said they knew exactly what the problem was from his description.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

I am truly sorry that so many of you are having problems. And that VW's attitude toward customers hasn't improved.
And when I say problems plural, I mean both with your engines as well as with VWoA dealers / customer service.
I had to replace the 1.8T engine in my '99 Passat at 7 yrs/60k due to oil deprival / timing belt failure.
VW -- both dealer and corporate -- denied my warranty claim, despite corporate 8 yr / unlimited mileage extension. Why? Well maintained cars don't show sludge. But that didn't keep my valve cam bearings from getting oil-starved.
To add insult to injury to $7k bill, corporate settled a class action suit with Audi owners of 1.8T, but stiffed the VW siblings.
Love my Passat, but this will be my last VW.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

I heard from the dealer today. It's official. A broken oil pump bolt took down the motor.
The car had 27,880 miles when it happened. It was built 12/2005 in Mosel.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (type17volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type17volkswagen* »_I heard from the dealer today. It's official. A broken oil pump bolt took down the motor.
The car had 27,880 miles when it happened. It was built 12/2005 in Mosel.


Did you vote in the poll before it happened?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_
Did you vote in the poll before it happened?

Man, I'm over 40. How am I supposed to remember something like that?!








Just like Ronald Reagan, "I don't recall."


----------



## isla3.6 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (greg2step)*

I have a late model 07,so far so good and loving it


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (type17volkswagen)*

15 days and a whole bunch of parts later, I got my car back. Looks like from what others have posted before that VW has a parts prescription:


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (type17volkswagen)*

Does she feel good as new?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_Does she feel good as new?

Let me try to answer this without jinxing myself...
While I might like to reply "better than new," I won't.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (type17volkswagen)*

Understood








I'm glad it was resoved in a *somewhat* timely manner...enjoy the new life that was breathed into your car!


----------



## 8rings (May 13, 2006)

You can add mine at 24534.
As of right now they say I saved the engine by stopping soon after the light, but it needs an oil pump and timing chain. I had a lot of grinding from the motor though. 
I had already voted "No" in the poll so I can't vote again, but +1 for the yes.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Brendub)*

Can anybody really confirm this, cause i just got an '08. Probably should have held out for the 09, but i heard they wernt gonna do a 3.6 anymore. The RNS-510 is pretty damn nice, and the other one is pretty damn crumby


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I read in a another thread in this forum that VW has changed the bolt for the 2008 models - making it thicker. So it looks like the 2006 / 2007 engines will be the only ones affected by this.

this really true?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Montordo)*

Not thicker, but higher grade. You shouldn't have anything to worry about. Enjoy your '08.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Yep, mine went at 20,000 kms or about 12,000 miles. Mine was related to a bolt on the timing chain guide though.


----------



## lincoln1 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Mine just went at 16,000 even. 
Fortunately it happened here in Chicago and not on a road trip.
Was at City VW for two weeks - new timing chain, tensioner, oil pump various gaskets and a new timing chain cover.
I pushed hard with VW NA and the dealer for a new engine but was unsuccessful as they maintained there was no engine damage (who really knows, right?). 
VW NA is supposed to send me a check for $220 for my "troubles" after declining a new engine, an extended warranty or even a discount on an extended warranty. Essentially, they told me to ***k off in a polite way. Still waiting for that check...
Car runs good - just need to go back for another alignment or a subframe adjustment. 
Dealer was great - but I'm with all of you - how reliable will this car be in the long run?
Only time will tell.
I wonder what the resale is for a loaded 3.64Motion Sport 2???


----------



## 3.6lpassat (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

I had it twice 
At around 12 000miles and again at 28 000miles


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (3.6lpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3.6lpassat* »_I had it twice 
At around 12 000miles and again at 28 000miles 

Details? did they do a repair at 12k? or a new engine? new car?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

VW has offer


mr2guru
You're right VW is replacing the engine under warranty.... for now. What happens when were out of warranty at 50 said:


> VW is covering mine under a "goodwill warranty". Failure occured at 51,700 miles.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
VW is covering mine under a "goodwill warranty". Failure occured at 51,700 miles.

Isn't the powertrain warranty good until 60,000 miles?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Not sure, would have to referrence the manual. Dealer specifically stated it would be covered under goodwill.


----------



## GrampyBear (Mar 5, 2007)

*Another Dead Skunk*

Our 2007 3.6l 4MO (Nov '06 build) wagon failed on Saturday while we were headed out of town for a wedding. Three dings of the warning chime and the EPC lamp and the rough running. Cruising at 70 MPH in low traffic allowed us to pull over safely and shut down in 30 sec or less.
Called our insurance agent who arranged for us to be flat bedded back home.
*NOTE - Our dealer advised that we should have called VW roadside assist first.* Live and learn. My first breakdown in 43 years.
No one was hurt and we got home safely. Had to miss the wedding tho.
The VW dealer has been awesome. I have been told a new long block has been ordered and may arrive in 7 days. Then a couple more to install it.
No hassle or grief from the dealer. Chuck just turned 21,670 miles on the odo.
Off to vote in the poll. (OOPS. It looks like I already voted No Failure. Please update the poll to indicate failure)

_Modified by GrampyBear at 11:02 AM 6-17-2008_
UPDATE - Reported to NHTSA on 6/20/2008 for investigation.


_Modified by GrampyBear at 8:12 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

In case anyone missed it....
If you had a failure PLEASE PLEASE file it with NHTSA! Help every 3.6 owner that hasn't suffered this affliction get it resolved before it's too late.
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (mr2guru)*

I just took my car with 14,457 miles in for check engine light...let's see what it is...
It was just a faulty emissions sensor...


_Modified by Blurry at 10:44 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## mktgwrx (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (rwbassoc)*

I just got this AFS Inoperative message today and found your posts. My engine problem was discovered by dealer during routine service. Leaking near oil pump. Took a few weeks to really diagnose the issue but they fixed it and it has run well for six months until this message. I'll be checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (mktgwrx)*

My "AFS Inoperative" warning came on at 500 miles for the right side and again at 5K miles for the left. I asked the dealer to fix both at 500 but they didn't.








Which dealer? Seeing as it took a few weeks to diagnose I assume yours is the first your dealer has seen with the oil pump bolt problem. Hall imports (my dealer) has now confessed to having seen the problem in other cars although mine is still OK at 14K. I do think about it though every time I need to be somewhere or am driving any distance from home. I just wrote an e-mail to the service director at Hall expressing my concern and irritation over the manner in which VWoA is handling the problem. Let's hope no one is injured or worse because the engine quit at 60 mph in heavy traffic with little or no escape route. 
Bob

_Quote, originally posted by *mktgwrx* »_I just got this AFS Inoperative message today and found your posts. My engine problem was discovered by dealer during routine service. Leaking near oil pump. Took a few weeks to really diagnose the issue but they fixed it and it has run well for six months until this message. I'll be checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (mr2guru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2guru* »_In case anyone missed it....
If you had a failure PLEASE PLEASE file it with NHTSA! Help every 3.6 owner that hasn't suffered this affliction get it resolved before it's too late.
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm

Done - Confirmation number (ODI Number) is: 10232470
I urge everyone that experienced this failure to follow mr2guru's direction. This process does work - consumer protection at it's best. The oj12 (tip in hesitation) recall is evidence.


----------



## Vlade Divac (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (lincoln1)*


_Quote »_Mine just went at 16,000 even. 

Crap, I just went over 16K. No engines problems yet. But I'm still dealing with this sporadic B.S...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3386688


----------



## Sloth (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (Vlade Divac)*

I know this is a 3.6L forum, but my 3.2L B6 03/06 built Passat just had it's Oil Pressure light come on today (only had engine on for 2 minutes and drove 200metres only in total before I could switch it off. Goes into the shop tomorrow for diagnosis. 18,000 klms (12k miles approx)


----------



## tinmil (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (Vlade Divac)*

13K and still no problems with the motor...but like Vlade here, I seem to have that same knocking sound coming from the front







- dealer can't replicate it before, but it's doing it more consistently now. I'll mention it again on my 15K service. Mine goes knocking mostly when I make a left from a flat to uphill (or downhill), but lately, it's been doing it under hard acceleration or hard breaking. Other than that it's been really solid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FV9 (Oct 6, 2005)

Im considering picking up an 07 Passat Wagon 3.6 4mo that was shipped ot the original dealer 9/22/06. So, I assume it is one of the problem builds. I just called a local dealer to ask about replacing the bolt and they said none of the techs have any idea that this is a problem and that hte dealership has seen anyone come in on this. Does that make sense to anyone? Is it possible that a larger Portland, OR dealer (Rey Reece) hasn't seen this or heard of it or do you think it is a line?


----------



## tinmil (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (FV9)*

my car was built in May 07...so far no issues with the motor...also i haven't heard this problem on the Q7 or the Cayenne V6 or the Touareg - I think they all use the same motor.


----------



## bach63 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (tinmil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tinmil* »_my car was built in May 07...so far no issues with the motor...also i haven't heard this problem on the Q7 or the Cayenne V6 or the Touareg - I think they all use the same motor.

Actually, there have been similar issues with at least the Q7, that I have read about on Audi forums. Not sure about the Touareg, since it didn't get the 3.6 until '07, but I thought I had seen some reports; just don't remember where I read it though.


----------



## GIANITALY (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (bach63)*

i have 56k an good so far ...
no problems .


----------



## Sloth (Jul 5, 2002)

Here is a question for you all - how can you be sure they use the new/correct (updated) bolt during the repairs ? I notice the part number for a bolt is listed, but how do we know that is the right bolt ?


----------



## GrampyBear (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (Sloth)*

They replaced my old engine with a new long block. I figured the oil pump - et all - was already in it from the factory.
Running like a champ.
Bear


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (GrampyBear)*

i guess there isnt a cutoff build date for this problem? i was thinking of getting an 07 v6 wagon, but may rethink on getting a turbo


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (rmbalisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmbalisa* »_i guess there isnt a cutoff build date for this problem? i was thinking of getting an 07 v6 wagon, but may rethink on getting a turbo

Nobody knows...we're all under the assumption it was corrected sometime on the '07 models, so if you can find a later build date, you're probably safe...an '08 would likely erase all doubt.


----------



## JayB (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (tinmil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tinmil* »_13K and still no problems with the motor...but like Vlade here, I seem to have that same knocking sound coming from the front







- dealer can't replicate it before, but it's doing it more consistently now. I'll mention it again on my 15K service. Mine goes knocking mostly when I make a left from a flat to uphill (or downhill), but lately, it's been doing it under hard acceleration or hard breaking. Other than that it's been really solid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your problem almost sounds like a bad axle by the symptoms you describe. The part about hard breaking is confusing me however. I don't see how that would come in to play if it was an axle but the knocking during a turn and on acceleration sounds suspect to me.


----------



## oscarc414 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Blurry)*

I'm at 17,883. No issues to report other than I get some frame popping when make hard right hand turns.


----------



## swtgermangrl (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Hey folks....add another 3.6 to the list







I have a 2006 Passat 3.6L that I just got back today after being in the shop for 24 DAYS! I was at 18700mi when THE failure occured. For two weeks I noticed the Pst would start and idle rough and people mistook it for a diesel! It was also not accelerating like it used to and shifted hard around 2k rpm. I made an appt for that next week and the day that I was dropping it off, my CEL came on solid. The codes were for the cam shaft sensor. I leave the Pst at the dealer and call every other day for updates. In addition to the engine I also told them of other problems I was having. This was the 3RD time my parktronic has failed and comes on as a constant beep when it has rained/is raining, also little things like chrome pieces being uneven and a/c smell. I dropped my Pst off on 9/15 and got it back today 10/9







I called VWOA and voiced my concern since the engine was not replaced and the customer service at the dealership was lacking to say the least. They only replaced the oil pump, bolt, chains etc. I asked VWOA for something like an extended warrant or something to show they cared about their customers and their concerns. In a nutshell I was told to *appreciate* my vehicle being fixed blah blah blah. Oh wait....I was compensated according to VWOA







, apparently the dealer performed a FREE OF CHARGE detail on my Pst







Gee thanks, I don't think a detail compensates me for time off work and the feeling that VW doesn't care about their customers post sale. By the way my loaner was a gas sucker aka F150...I put $400 into it while I was using it, and normally about 120-200 per month with the Pst.
VIN # wvweu73c66p157749
Production date unknown at this point
Any help on how to stick it to VW or the dealership is greatly appreciated. I don't qualify for the lemon law, besides, I love my Pst.
I'm on the verge of getting something







nice







made on magenetic signs and having some friends along with myself drive around with the signs on our vehicles. They also have VW's and HATE this dealer


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.... if you get ANY symptoms that people have described here, drive it into the ground. Get your new engine. Not a half ass fix.


----------



## jjason (Jun 18, 2002)

*Add me to the list as well: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Hello,
My 2006 Passat Sedan All-Motion with the 3.6L engine failed ~7-10 miles outside of Olympia WA on Monday 10/6/2008 @ right around 16,700mi on the car. I was just told today, 10/9/2008, that the oil pump bolt had sheared and that they are going to order parts. Parts consisted of: Oil Pump, Timing Chain, Timing Chain Tensioners. Lovely...
I have been working with Teri @ Hanson Motors in Olympia WA, and she has been great. She even got me a loaner car for the duration of the fix.
------
After reading this forum, I am quite concerned that there may be hidden damage because, not knowing I had a major issue and the manual didn't say "don't drive" (Yes - I RTFMed on the side of the road), I drove the remaining distance at reduced speed to the dealer. Are repairs sufficient? should I be pressing for a new engine? Should VWOA be giving me a new car since it failed so early in its life? 
Does anyone have some thoughts they would like to share on this subject? While all thoughts are welcome, I especially would like to hear from people that have dealt with this issue.
Thanks!
Jason


----------



## bman33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Add me to the list as well: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (jjason)*

If the engine started and ran without seizing, you should be ok. The biggest problem that may occur if the oil pump fails is the oil stops circulating, and once the remaining engine oil burns off, you get metal to metal contact and engine seize. To determine the extent of the damage, the connecting rod and bearings need to be inspected for bluing/browning. Galling may also be present on the pistons. But since the engine did not seize, your oil probably survived the drive to the dealership.


----------



## jjason (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Add me to the list as well: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (jjason)*

First - thank you to those that sent me advice and information.
Second - It has been a rather long month or two since I originally posted with the oil pump bolt failure. My car was out of service for 34 days.
- My car was at Hanson Motors (Olympia WA) from 10/6 - 10/21 to repair the engine.
- And I had to take back into my home dealer - Chaplins (Bellevue WA) - from 10/29 - 11/17 to fix multiple additional problems created when the engine was repaired the first time.
How bad was it? Bad enough that I got a personal phone call from the service manager at Hanson to offer an apology. Really. 
My worries now are: 
- What engine damage, if any, occurred during the 10 miles I drove w/out an oil pump? To the best of my knowledge, no detailed inspection or compression test was performed.
- While Chaplins corrected all the items they found on the outside of the engine, what other unpleasant surprises are lurking inside where nobody can see them? 
I opened a case with VW after I was in Chaplins. While they helped coordinate the fixes (to the fixes), they didn't do a darn thing to address my concerns other than tell me that they have repaired it within warranty and have a nice day. 
I would like to say Thank You to Chaplins. I handed them a turd when I brought my car in and they were able to deal with it gracefully. Which is why I have purchased two cars from them in th past.
I am consulting with an attorney to see if anything can be done. 
Jason


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

My advice is to trade the car in or sell it.
Sorry, but I am sure your bearings took at least 150k miles of abuse in those short oil starved minutes.


----------



## bobawy (Jun 3, 2006)

*To Those Whose Engines Have...*

...Failed (or the oil pump bolt was the culprit), what were the symptoms right before or prior to your engine being damaged? Essentially, what I am asking here is what to look out for (i.e., noises, sounds, behaviors/tendencies of the vehicle, etc...) right before the engine broke down? I am asking this because of the recent rumblings noises that I hear from my engine the car is either idling, stopped at a light/stop sign, or just rolling without accelerating the engine. The rumbling noise is not loud but subtle and noticeable to the trained ear. I checked the oil and it seems a bit dark for my own comfort level, but I have been advised from this forum and the technical forum not to worry about the color as it is proof of it is doing its job. I have manage so for (knock on wood) to accumulate a little over 43k miles on the car and have gotten the oil changed at 5k miles intervals.
Any precautions, other than to getting rid of the car, would be appreciated from those have unfortunately experience the engine and oil pump bolt issue along with those in the know.
Happy New Year to Everyone!
p.s. Yes. I have started to research into the extended warranty options for the very near future as I forecast reaching the 50k miles milestone in 2009 easily. It looks like VW's Real Driver/Care vs. Warranty Direct vs. AAA vs State Farm Ins. (if they carry one. if they do hopefully it is not connected to my policy)


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: To Those Whose Engines Have... (bobawy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobawy* »_...Failed (or the oil pump bolt was the culprit), what were the symptoms right before or prior to your engine being damaged? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3856614


----------



## bobawy (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: To Those Whose Engines Have... (type17volkswagen)*

Thanks type17volkswagen. Your description sounds like mine. It's not an unusual or obvious noise but just a slight rough rumbling that is not normal to the normal engine sound. What did your dealership finally end up doing? Install a new engine or just repair/replace the necessary parts? How is it running now? I'm going to try to get an appt. with the dealer this week to have them check the engine noise along with some other irritating items: 1.) daytime running lights either not coming on at dark/dusk/sunset or turning off when the sun is out; 2.) parking sensors going off/sounding or not for no apparent reason; 3.) rattling/crunching noise when cold from the front engine area (this is a repeat/2nd attempt); and 4.) getting the volk-l blue tooth phone installed.


----------



## jjason (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Add me to the list as well: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (jjason)*

UPDATE 2009/01/04 and 2009/01/11
Just thought I would post an update as to my current status:
Car was back shop again for a week - Driver's side front CV seeping grease and later found out that the passenger side motor mount bolts were broken / loose at ~18,000 miles. Probable cause? Human error in a prior repair. My original worries of "what other unpleasant surprises are lurking" after this large repair have come true.
Chaplins in Bellevue looked at it and it ended up being towed to Hanson Motors. Hanson had it towed from Bellevue WA to Olympia WA (60-70 mi) to work on it. The service manager @ Hanson gave it a very thorough workover and drove it back up himself from Olympia to Bellevue on Sunday 1/11. 
I hope this finally fixes things once and for all.
---------
I consulted with an attorney and it would appear I have no easy legal recourse under any lemon law statues. Washington state lemon law does not apply because the vehicle was not originally titled in the state. (It was titled in Michigan.) There wasn't anything at the Federal level that was particularly useful either. Legal fees and time for any other actions would very likely exceed the value of the car. 
In short, my Passat will probably be traded away before the warranty runs out in 2010. Kind of sad - its a nice car.
Happy New Year!
Jason


_Modified by jjason at 11:08 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

Have any of these problems shown in the newer 3.6 FSI varient in 08 models??


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (AJN334)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJN334* »_Have any of these problems shown in the newer 3.6 FSI varient in 08 models??

No, this was only an 06 and early 07 problem.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*

if its a known problem, can you take it in to the dealer and have them replace the bolt? it could be considered a safety issue.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_if its a known problem, can you take it in to the dealer and have them replace the bolt? it could be considered a safety issue.

Read some of the links from the original post of this thread...we've gone over that type of question in detail.
In a nutshell, it seems that VW doesn't consider it a safety issue and have been making the necessary repairs post-failure. Our hypothesis is that their position is that it's more economic to repair them as they fail instead of putting forward and extremely expensive recall (since the necessary repairs are very time-consuming from a labor standpoint).
My position is that I am going to sell the car when I get near the end of the powertrain warranty regardless of whether or not I experience the failure. I'm not keeping a car with known and catastrophic reliability issues outside of the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

damn, that really sucks. is there a difference between 06, 07, and 08 3.6 motors?


----------



## dhambrick (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_damn, that really sucks. is there a difference between 06, 07, and 08 3.6 motors?

Yes, the bolt in question was changed early in MY07. MY08 3.6 aren't affected at all.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (dhambrick)*

are all the same though? are they all fsi or was there a switch in the 3.6. someone on another forum says there was a switch in the years sometime.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_are all the same though? are they all fsi or was there a switch in the 3.6. someone on another forum says there was a switch in the years sometime.

AFAIK all the 3.6L VR6 engines in the Passat (and other VAG cars) relevant to this discussion are the same.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Can anyone say with certainty whether or not VW's power train warranty covers this repair? I ask becuase I am considering buying a 2006 3.6L which has not had this problem (yet) and extending the power train warranty through VW.
Thanks!


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Bleser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bleser* »_Can anyone say with certainty whether or not VW's power train warranty covers this repair? I ask becuase I am considering buying a 2006 3.6L which has not had this problem (yet) and extending the power train warranty through VW.
Thanks!

The fuel pump is part of the engine, which is part of the power train, so yes.


----------



## brendanm14 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*

I was looking at a "pre-loved" 2006 Passat 3.6L with 21k miles....should I not even look at this car because of the engine problems?


----------



## rh10023 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

My wife's 2006 Passat had the oil pump bolt failure. 26,000 Miles, Mfg in May 2006. Needless to say we are not happy because we are getting a reman engine. Going to get a new car in a couple of years if not sooner.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (brendanm14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brendanm14* »_I was looking at a "pre-loved" 2006 Passat 3.6L with 21k miles....should I not even look at this car because of the engine problems?

Skip it. We have 40 vehicles listed in the original post now. Who knows how many are out there unaccounted for. If you really want a 3.6, wait another year when the '08s drop in price a bit.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (brendanm14)*

I have a March 06 build 3.6 sport with only 22K miles where the lease expires in June. I've bought some of my leased cars in the past but no way on this one with the engine uncertainty, B pillar clicks, throttle hesitation and dash creaks. Except for the items mentioned it's a great car in so many ways and I will consider a new CC if I'm convinced these issues are resolved but I have no confidence in the motor even for long trips. 
Bob 


_Quote, originally posted by *brendanm14* »_I was looking at a "pre-loved" 2006 Passat 3.6L with 21k miles....should I not even look at this car because of the engine problems?


----------



## dualb6er (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (rwbassoc)*

So i have a 06 3.6 with 27k on it and I'm a bit nervous regarding this engine failure problem. is there anything we can do in advance with the stealerships to make sure this doesn't happen? thanks


----------



## bach63 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (dualb6er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dualb6er* »_So i have a 06 3.6 with 27k on it and I'm a bit nervous regarding this engine failure problem. is there anything we can do in advance with the stealerships to make sure this doesn't happen? thanks

Even if the dealer acknowledged the problem, until VW issues some kind of recall (not likely) nothing is going to be done. My plan is to either get an extended warranty (never have felt the need to before) or get rid of the car just before the powertrain warranty expires.


----------



## dualb6er (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (bach63)*

this suck because I love my car! another poster said it felt like he was driving a ticking time bomb. ain't that the truth.


----------



## MD-VW (Jan 25, 2007)

well add mine to the list @ 35K


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (MD-VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MD-VW* »_well add mine to the list @ 35K



Added.
You didn't happen to vote previously in the poll, did you?


----------



## MD-VW (Jan 25, 2007)

i don't think so


----------



## GIANITALY (Aug 10, 2006)

*66,000 and runing with out any problem.*

i'm 1 of milll that don't have any problem with nothing ...............................................................................
.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: 66,000 and runing with out any problem. (GIANITALY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GIANITALY* »_i'm 1 of milll that don't have any problem with nothing ...............................................................................
.

My 2006 VR6 has 37,000 miles - original engine.


----------



## danspong (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

17,500 miles, rebuilt engine. Failed again at 49,000 miles, new motor being installed.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (danspong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danspong* »_17,500 miles, rebuilt engine. Failed again at 49,000 miles, new motor being installed.

Sorry you had to go thru this again. You possibly may be the first one to post a 2nd rebuild. When was your car built...it's listed on the inside drivers door? I too have an 06 12/05 build and thinking about selling since I'm out of warranty.


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (danspong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danspong* »_17,500 miles, rebuilt engine. Failed again at 49,000 miles, new motor being installed.

Now that's scary. Was the second failure for the same oil pump bolt problem?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (rwbassoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rwbassoc* »_
Now that's scary. Was the second failure for the same oil pump bolt problem?

x2 important to know what exactly caused the 2nd failure!


----------



## danspong (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, it appears to be the same exact failure, cam/oil pump bolt sheared off. Will check the mfg date when I get the car back.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (danspong)*

In that case, I've added you to the list







...good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danspong (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Rob. Yes I've spent a lot of time on the phone with VW customer service trying to get them to buy the car back. It has been nothing but problems since the day I got it 12/2006. Paint pealing off and many electrical issues (adaptive lights, air bag, wipers, parking sensors), oil leaks etc...


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Does anyone know exactly when this bolt was upgraded? I have an 07 V6 Wagon which was delivered in early July of 06 so assume it was a late May 06 build.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (pwaug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwaug* »_Does anyone know exactly when this bolt was upgraded? I have an 07 V6 Wagon which was delivered in early July of 06 so assume it was a late May 06 build. 

I'm wanting to know this as well. I have an '08 and everyone is saying it is a non-issue on that model year, but my build date is 11/07 so I just want to be sure my '08 wasn't so early that it still has the pending doom built in.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (Bleser)*

I don't think anyone has anything but anectodal evidence to make claims with, so take the following with a grain of salt:
My understanding is that they corrected the bolt issue _somewhere _in the middle of production of the '07 model years. My understanding is that NO '08 model year 3.6L engines have this issue.
Outside of that, the rest is speculation as to when in the '07 model year the issue was acknowledged and corrected.


----------



## captstp (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

New to the forums, add one more to the list.
Production Date: Not sure wife has the car, its a 2007 Passat3.6
Failure: timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor 18,988 Miles
We were driving in Northern California when the engine stoped and would not restart. Had it toed to the nearest VW dealer, they did a great job trying to get us going, but the passat had bigger problems than they could fix in a short time. They gave us a rental car at no charge while they tried to fix the car. Two and a half weeks later and a new engine block plus parts, engine fixed and passat back home. Error code when engine stoped was timming sensor fail.
Good Luck, Scott


----------



## vwjules8 (Nov 6, 2004)

Am I correct in saying that this is the same issue in the B5 2.0L TDI???
Let me know....I don't want my mom stuck on the side of the road.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwjules8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjules8* »_Am I correct in saying that this is the same issue in the B5 2.0L TDI???
Let me know....I don't want my mom stuck on the side of the road.

Nope. Different engines, probably a different problem.


----------



## RogerDorn7 (Apr 28, 2009)

From the sound of this problem, I believe this is just what happened to me on '06 Passat 3.6L, I have 57K miles on it and just took it into the dealer. Waiting for the phone call on the final verdict. Does this problem fall under the 4yr, 50K bumper to bumper warranty or the 5yr, 60K Drivetrain warranty? Any comments or suggestions on handling the dealer appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (RogerDorn7)*


_Quote »_ Does this problem fall under the 4yr, 50K bumper to bumper warranty or the 5yr, 60K Drivetrain warranty?

From what I've read through these threads the issue is covered by the power train warranty. I think even one user reported that they covered it under a "goodwill" warranty so the customer wouldn't be stuck with a $15K bill.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Bleser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogerDorn7* »_
From the sound of this problem, I believe this is just what happened to me on '06 Passat 3.6L, I have 57K miles on it and just took it into the dealer. Waiting for the phone call on the final verdict. Does this problem fall under the 4yr, 50K bumper to bumper warranty or the 5yr, 60K Drivetrain warranty? Any comments or suggestions on handling the dealer appreciated. Thanks.

I'm the person who posted it was covered under "goodwill" warranty. This is what the service manager told me...whether it is was actually covered under power train or goodwill...can't say.....since I never had to deal with VWoA. All I know is that I didn't have to pay the bill!!!!!
My best advice is to keep your cool and be very patient with the process....it may take weeks to resolve. The dealer should be taking care of you if you have the bolt failure problem. Feel free to contact me if the dealer or VWoA give's you any trouble with not covering this under any type of warranty. I would be more than happy to provide my VIN so VWOA can verify that they have covered this for other indviduals with mileage total exceeding the 50K expiration. On a more positive note, I put 20K miles after the engine rebuild and not a single problem. 
I wish you the best of luck


----------



## RogerDorn7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help steelcurtain. They actually called me late yesterday and said it is the Bolt problem and much to my relief, it IS covered under the 60K powertrain warranty! The only thing I am questioning, they are telling me there is no damage to the actual engine and they are replacing a few gaskets and the bolt. I am just hoping nothing goes wrong with the engine since I only have 3K left on my powertrain warranty!
Go Steelers!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (RogerDorn7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogerDorn7* »_Go Steelers!









We don't need that kind of language in here.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (Bleser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bleser* »_
We don't need that kind of language in here.









LOL


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (RogerDorn7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogerDorn7* »_Thanks for the help steelcurtain. They actually called me late yesterday and said it is the Bolt problem and much to my relief, it IS covered under the 60K powertrain warranty! The only thing I am questioning, they are telling me there is no damage to the actual engine and they are replacing a few gaskets and the bolt. I am just hoping nothing goes wrong with the engine since I only have 3K left on my powertrain warranty!
Go Steelers!









Very cool. I just realized that I previously held the title of having the most miles when experiencing the engine bolt failure. (look at first post) Previously I say, becuase you Sir, now take the throne. LOL. Like I said I had good luck...let's hope your techs are competent. There is nothing wrong with inquiring about how many of these they have performed.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (RogerDorn7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogerDorn7* »_From the sound of this problem, I believe this is just what happened to me on '06 Passat 3.6L, I have 57K miles on it and just took it into the dealer...

You have been added.
Also, congratulations on having the highest mileage before bolt failure!
What luck, with only 3K miles left on the powertrain warranty!


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

We get to add one more. Wife's July/06 delivery 3.6 4MO wagon had failure with the oil pump. Dealer hasn't been more specific so far with the issue, but I would assume the bolt. ~17,000 miles. I did enter my 'vote' in the poll.
VW is replacing the engine under warranty. Been in the shop for 3 weeks now, but latest eta for getting it back is early next week. Our VW dealership in Calgary has been excellent throughout the process, and I have no complaints with the way they've handled it so far. Its personally comforting to know there's a new engine in there, rather than just a new oil pump mounted while still possible having internal damage. 
We love the car despite this issue. But having said that, when the lease is up next summer we will probably elect to replace it with something new... Did I hear something about a new CC in wagon format coming?


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

Is there anyway to find out of this has been repaired by a previous owner? VIN of the one I'm considering is WVWEU73C46P050084. Has 41K on the clock.


----------



## jim berry (May 28, 2009)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

12,000 miles June 07


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (jim berry)*

Are you saying thats when yours failed?


----------



## Shoman90 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know how many 2006 3.6L were made?
How about 3.6L 4 Motions?
I'm wondering the % of failure.
We have a 3.6L 4 Motion -- 30K miles / no issues so far
Thanks


----------



## bborg (Jun 6, 2009)

I just bought a 2006 3.6 made on 10/05. Car only has 32,000km. Under 20,000miles. I am extremly scared and going to look at extended powertrain warranty. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shoman90)*

I am looking at getting a 2006 3.6 Passat from the local dealer under the certified preowned program.
vehicle has 40,000 km's on it and the salesman has assured me that they have only done 2 oil pump bolt failures and if it has gone 40K's without a failure that it is not going to happen now.
I have opted for the 80,000 km + 40,000 additional extended warranty under VW.Should I press for a written and signed contracting that the oil pump failure will be covered?


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_I am looking at getting a 2006 3.6 Passat from the local dealer under the certified preowned program.
vehicle has 40,000 km's on it and the salesman has assured me that they have only done 2 oil pump bolt failures and if it has gone 40K's without a failure that it is not going to happen now.
I have opted for the 80,000 km + 40,000 additional extended warranty under VW.Should I press for a written and signed contracting that the oil pump failure will be covered?

so far there have been only a few that have failed with that many miles on it. Mine has almost 53,000 miles.
the highest posted mileage of a failed bolt has been 57,000 miles. Anything you could get in writing before purchasing the vehicle would just be added insurance.
I didn't know about the bolt problem until after my purchase, but I figure I'm under warranty untill 74,000 and if it fails it will probably fail by then, Hopefully.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (briankstan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briankstan* »_
I didn't know about the bolt problem until after my purchase, but I figure I'm under warranty untill 74,000 and if it fails it will probably fail by then, Hopefully. 

Ok,
Well bought the 3.6 Today (well yesterday) for her.Got the extended Warranty until November 2011 or 120,000 km's.Whichever comes first...
Drew up a letter that I had the sales agent sign in the event that if a mechanical failure occurs I will:
A. Have 0 downtime - i.e. a loaner
B. Have a replacement no questions asked
I know the problem and I could fix it with my eyes closed but this is going to be a car that I promise I wont touch (for now...







)


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

For those of us with pre-08 3.6l and with out warranty what bolts and parts should we replace before the the engine fails? pics? part numbers? Thank you!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djeuroalex* »_For those of us with pre-08 3.6l and with out warranty what bolts and parts should we replace before the the engine fails? pics? part numbers? Thank you!

page three of this very same thread should help


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (type17volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type17volkswagen* »_
page three of this very same thread should help

But thats for damaged done after bolt failed.
By just replacing the bolt before it fails will this avoid the damage of evrything elses?


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*

Add me to the list








2007 4MO Wagon w/ 48K miles. Dealer has had car for 10 Days and just pulled the motor this morning to "run tests". They say they're getting camshaft and timing error codes. I asked if it could be due to the oil pump bolt failure, and they said "probably".
Any post repair issues or problems I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Abrincks (Dec 7, 2007)

My girlfriend's 3.6 failed on 12/17/2008 at 50,500mi. The engine was replaced as that bolt makes a lovely mess in there. Thank god for the certified used warranty. Only irritating thing is that the extended warranty did not come with a loaner car....500mi past the initial warranty....Dumb on VW's part.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Abrincks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abrincks* »_My girlfriend's 3.6 failed on 12/17/2008 at 50,500mi. The engine was replaced as that bolt makes a lovely mess in there. Thank god for the certified used warranty. Only irritating thing is that the extended warranty did not come with a loaner car....500mi past the initial warranty....Dumb on VW's part.

Actually the powertrain warranty on the 2006 Passat is 5 years 60,000 miles. You were within the original factory warranty for that engine as I understand it. Not exactly sure of how CPO works though.
That said, loaner cars are dealership policy, not warranty policy.
I've added that vehicle to the list under your username even though it was your gf's car.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

Is there any open investigation of this happening with the NHTSA? I've got about 35k on my '06 and wondering if it will survive the next 30k miles (my MFR drivetrain warranty expires in November on years, not mileage).
I bought the VW extended warranty so hopefully that will cover this after the 5/60 ends.
I could not find any open investigation at NHTSA; so I encourage those of you who have had engine failures to report to the NHTSA. It seems that VW won't recall the cars unless NHTSA forces them to do it, and that can't happen unless complaints are filed. With all of the reported failures; I'm surprised that there have been no injuries or deaths associated with engines locking up in heavy traffic or while driving in the snow.
Report engine failures here:
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm


_Modified by TheCentralScrutinizer at 4:27 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*

You can also file the complaints here.
http://www.mycarstats.com/safetystation.asp
if everyone that has had this problem on the 3.6 files a complaint maybe we can get them to make VW recall this and solve this problem that seems to be imminent on these engines. why should anyone have to pay for a repair that is a know issue, even if the car isn't still under warranty.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (briankstan)*

Yes, as of yesterday they have promptly recalled the 08-09 DSG equipped cars due to loss of power. An engine failure is even worse because you lose all electrical power which means you will lose power assist on the steering and brake booster power. With the lock-up problem on the electronic parking brake, an engine failure is a disaster waiting to happen on our cars...


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (s2scott)*

Update: I was promised car would be done yesterday (Friday). Dealer had engine back in car, got it started, but then it died and they could not get it restarted. Engine was pulled again. Off came the valve covers, etc. I'm being told there is probable valve train damage. Needless to say, I'll be on the horn with dealership service manager bright & early Monday morning to push VW for a new motor. 26 days in the shop thus far


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (s2scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2scott* »_Update: I was promised car would be done yesterday (Friday). Dealer had engine back in car, got it started, but then it died and they could not get it restarted. Engine was pulled again. Off came the valve covers, etc. I'm being told there is probable valve train damage. Needless to say, I'll be on the horn with dealership service manager bright & early Monday morning to push VW for a new motor. 26 days in the shop thus far









26 days, damn! What did they give you to drive around in, in the meantime?


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Currently, a base model Routan. No complaints, but damn I miss my Dynaudio!


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Picked up my car last week after the "oil pump bolt" repair. Returned it the following day. Engine was running like crap & engine light came on. I'm now told I have fouled injectors & coils. Six weeks and counting


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (s2scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2scott* »_Picked up my car last week after the "oil pump bolt" repair. Returned it the following day. Engine was running like crap & engine light came on. I'm now told I have fouled injectors & coils. Six weeks and counting









UGH!


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Seven Weeks and counting








New injector and coils did not fix the problem. Compression and leakdown test are next on the schedule. After that, anyone's guess. 
VWOA still refuses to replace engine.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (s2scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s2scott* »_Seven Weeks and counting








New injector and coils did not fix the problem. Compression and leakdown test are next on the schedule. After that, anyone's guess. 
VWOA still refuses to replace engine.






























Looks like a shear case of bull on VW's part. You know what though...they have done eveything and still the motor does not function correctly. So, were does VW go from here? You did all that they advised to get done. So, do they work on the price of a new motor or just give you a new motor? Either way they are stuck. Keep at it for a new motor under the defective bolt recall.


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (avgwarhawk)*

Cylinder #1 failed compression test. Dealer is pulling the head (again) and has the regional VW "dignitaries" coming in (again) for cylinder head inspection tomorrow. Just put a new engine in my car already, WTF?
Service manager said I will "probably" have two options...
A) Assuming engine is repairable with new head, they will extend powertrain warranty on repaired engine. Couldn't give details though. Or,
B) Install new motor which would only be covered under original warranty, which runs out in 11k miles.
I'm leaning toward the new motor. Any thoughts or comments???


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (s2scott)*

New motor. They seem pretty solid once you get past the oil pump bolt failure.


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (DubberNix)*

I'm told a "new" motor is not an option. I've been offered a rebuilt motor with a standard "parts replacement" warranty of 12 month/ 12k miles. Or, replace head on my motor with a 36 month/ 36k warranty. I'm feeling a little railroaded into keeping my engine, but it seems like the safer route.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, tough spot. How did the other cylinders stack up on the compression test? To me, if the others were on the borderline I would take the rebuild. However, the 36 month on the repaired head is very attractive. I think I would take the 36 month deal and dump that puppy once you have it paid off.


----------



## s2scott (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (s2scott)*

Finally got my "repaired" Passat back from the dealer. It was there for NINE WEEKS. I almost feel sorry for the Dealer. They were getting an earfull from me on a daily basis and VWoA was making them jump through hoops to make the repair on the cheap. I can't imagine the man hours they put into the job. But I'm sure they'll be well compensated.
So I came away with my engine (hopefully) repaired, a 3 year/ 29K extended powertrain warranty and a very bad taste in my mouth from VW. The dealer purchased the 3rd party warranty for me. After multiple phone calls, emails, complaint cases, etc, VWoA did absolutely nothing. Not even a return call or email. Needless to say, I'm done with VW. Anybody interested in an '07 4MO Wagon w/ Sport Pkg?


----------



## truman (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm looking at an 07 3.6 wagon with a production #009106. Is this in the range sequence of the affected engines? This one has 61k. TIA


----------



## cr22 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I was planning to go take a Passat 3.6 for a test drive tomorrow, but decided to look in this sub forum before I made the 30 minute drive. It's a good thing I did but I'm not sure this issue applies to the 2008 MY I'm interested in.
Without reading through the entire thread can anyone tell me if this is an ongoing issue up to current builds dates? The particular car has 18,XXX on the clock
Thanks


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (cr22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cr22* »_Well I was planning to go take a Passat 3.6 for a test drive tomorrow, but decided to look in this sub forum before I made the 30 minute drive. It's a good thing I did but I'm not sure this issue applies to the 2008 MY I'm interested in.
Without reading through the entire thread can anyone tell me if this is an ongoing issue up to current builds dates? The particular car has 18,XXX on the clock
Thanks

As has been covered numerous times, the issue was resolved in late 2007 models. 2008+ 3.6L engines are fine.


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

Approaching 56K without failure, but I'm certainly getting nervous. I bought it CPO thankfully so I'm good until about 65K. I'll probably trade/sell it before then.


----------



## CCAshbrook (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Yes, finally happened at approx 42,000 miles. Engine and EPC light came on and car lost power. Able to limp back 200 km home. Delaer stated bolt failed and oil pump was bad. Also mentioned they had to replace a coil in one of the cylinders. Took 10 days to fix everything as they had to order parts. I have had the car back for a few weeks and now my check engine light came on again, as it was for the past few months. Same problem as before:
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
001110 - EVAP System: Very Small Leak Detected 
P0456 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
I love my VW, sixth one I've owned, but faith is fading fast.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (CCAshbrook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CCAshbrook* »_Yes, finally happened at approx 42,000 miles.

Added.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_
You have been added.
Also, congratulations on having the highest mileage before bolt failure!
What luck, with only 3K miles left on the powertrain warranty!









There is a complaint on NHTSA from an owner with ~64k on it:

_Quote »_2006 VW PASSAT 3.6 L IN SHOP FOR TWO WEEKS NOW WITH SEIZED MOTOR AT JUST OVER 64K MILES - OIL LIGHT ALARM CAME ON SUDDENLY AT 70MPH 

You can add this one to the list with an asterisk as a Non-Vortex members. The owner did not post his VIN.
I wonder what happens when the bolt fails in an out-of-warranty engine.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*

There are many on there. If they surface on VWVortex I'll add to the list, but without confirmation from the owner that it was diagnosed as the oil pump bolt vs. lack of maintenance I'm hesitant to add to list.
Worth pointing out though, that a failure has apparently occurred out-of-warranty.


----------



## tbcB5 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I'm coming up on 60,000 miles--think about this everytime I'm heading any distance from home...


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

We've had our first OUT OF WARRANTY failure. As of now, details point to no help from VW. I'm going to point him over here to discuss his options.


----------



## BeAstY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

Can anyone describe what their engine sounds like right before it fails?
My mom's B6 just started to sputter today as if it was low on gas and then it just shut off when I put it in drive. Now the engine won't start and it's stuck in the middle of the driveway. We got it used with the engine ALREADY replaced because the first owner's engine already failed. 
This is our 3rd VW and the only one we've had problems with so I don't want to give up on VW yet but this B6 has been a real bit** with some engine light problem averaging once every two months. 
Oh and I have 53K miles. Does that mean they'll pay for it?


_Modified by BeAstY at 6:44 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_We've had our first OUT OF WARRANTY failure. As of now, details point to no help from VW. I'm going to point him over here to discuss his options.

How many miles out are you? My car was covered outside of warranty. I would be happy to authorize you to use me as a reference if it will assist with vwoa. See the earlier parts of this thread for details w/ my history with vwoa.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (BeAstY)*

FYI: I just called my VW Dealer where I bought the Passat and they quoted me $1381 for 4 years/60,000 miles of aftermarket warranty. I'm going to go this route and sell the car at the end of the term.
For anyone nearing the limit of their powertrain warranty on the affected engines ('06-early '07) I would say you should at least consider this option if you like your car, or dumping it all together.
An out-of-pocket engine repair/replacement is not something you will want to deal with. Hopefully the guy with the out-of-warranty failure finds cooperation with VWoA and they accept responsibility for the repair.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (steelcurtain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steelcurtain* »_
How many miles out are you? My car was covered outside of warranty. I would be happy to authorize you to use me as a reference if it will assist with vwoa. See the earlier parts of this thread for details w/ my history with vwoa. 

It wasn't me, it was somebody posting in the "Official" thread over in the 3.6L forums...I've added him to the list here though.
Question, my list says you failed at 51k miles, so you actually weren't outside of your powertrain warranty AFAIK.


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 1:42 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_FYI: I just called my VW Dealer where I bought the Passat and they quoted me $1381 for 4 years/60,000 miles of aftermarket warranty. I'm going to go this route and sell the car at the end of the term.


Make sure it is the VW "RealDriver" Platinum (exclusionary) warranty; the dealership can sell any extended warranty under the sun; and they usually try and sell you a non-VW warranty first. Many contracts being sold don't cover engine "fasteners" which would include an oil pump bolt or a rod bolt; etc.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (TheCentralScrutinizer)*

No, it's definitely the VW Extended Warranty (Through JM&A).


----------



## Royalstime (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

i guess this would be a bad time to ask where i can get one for a swap lol


----------



## ckar (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (RobMan8023)*

2007 Passat 3.6 FWD
Engine Failure at 11541 mi
Replaced 01/08
I bought this car a week ago Certified Pre Owned with 29K miles on it. Got a GREAT deal on it. It was a lease when new. I took it upon myself to track down the dealer that originally sold and serviced the vehicle so that I could get the service records. Low and behold, the car had a complete engine replacement in Jan '08. I asked the guy whether it was the Oil Pump bolt issue, and he affirmed. Is this something that should have been disclosed to me when I purchased the car? I am actually relieved that the problem already manifested itself! I love the car so far. Also, I have a car with 29K miles, and an engine with 19K! Is the fact the the engine was replaced going to adversely affect resale value down the line?? Thanks!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (ckar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ckar* »_2007 Passat 3.6 FWD
Engine Failure at 11541 mi
Replaced 01/08
I bought this car a week ago Certified Pre Owned with 29K miles on it. Got a GREAT deal on it. It was a lease when new. I took it upon myself to track down the dealer that originally sold and serviced the vehicle so that I could get the service records. Low and behold, the car had a complete engine replacement in Jan '08. I asked the guy whether it was the Oil Pump bolt issue, and he affirmed. Is this something that should have been disclosed to me when I purchased the car? I am actually relieved that the problem already manifested itself! I love the car so far. Also, I have a car with 29K miles, and an engine with 19K! Is the fact the the engine was replaced going to adversely affect resale value down the line?? Thanks!

I can't imagine a dealer being responsible to disclose any prior history of a vehicle. My dealer gave me a great trade in value on my old 2006 passat. And they knew about all the issues I had with the vehicle including the engine bolt failure. 
If the car was sold in an auction, then they would have to disclose items such as frame damage but not the entire vehicle history. 
So why did you research the vehicle after you bought it instead of before?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I don't think a a new engine would have any adverse effect on value.


----------



## ckar (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (steelcurtain)*

Thanks for the info. Yeah, I probably should have researched the maint records before buying it. However, when you're shopping cars with the wife and she falls in love







after one test drive....so it goes. I don't think the fact that it got a new engine would have killed the deal. I'm actually happy that it's free of the defective '07 VR6, and rolling along on an engine that I shouldn't have any issues with! Man...I really love this car. 5 years of driving a Honda Odyssey makes this thing feel like a race car!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: ATTN 3.6L Owners: Has your engine failed? (ckar)*

You gotta keep the wife happy! I'm sure you'll be in good shape. There are very few reports of people experiencing this issue after the rebuild. Enjoy the new ride...assuming the wife will hand over the keys!


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

I've got 52K miles on my early '06 (build date August 2005). No "oil pump bolt" issues - yet. I guess I have to look into extending my powertrain warranty.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (MUG318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MUG318* »_I've got 52K miles on my early '06 (build date August 2005). No "oil pump bolt" issues - yet. I guess I have to look into extending my powertrain warranty. 

I would. That was my magic number!


----------



## toogrumpy (May 29, 2007)

Production Date: 03/2006
Failure: oil pump/timing gear bolt failure
Mileage on motor ~ 41,000 Miles
3.6 4Motion fixed under warranty and runs fine. Took approx. 4 days in VW shop. Replaced various parts and not a rebuild. Dealership was very good to deal with


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Concern*

How can one tell if the engine was replaced?


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

Pull the carfax and call the dealers it was serviced at and ask them to send you it's service records. I got records for the first half of my Passat's life this way.


----------



## Jujugulia1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly at 48,000 miles (appx) I had an Oil Bolt Failure. VW won't replace the engine (so I have serious concerns about its viability after this), replaced all "affected" parts only - after I was originally told a full engine and other misc parts would be replaced. Still working through this issue with VWoA.


----------



## BlackRifle (Aug 27, 2010)

*Add mine to the list!*

2007 Passat Wagon VR6 4 Motion will reply with production date 68,000 miles. Driving at 55 mph no warning engine just quit. Towed 60 miles. Told me it was a High Pressure Fuel Pump. Waited for part then was told today engine was toast. I was aware of this problem and discussed with service writer multiple times. He stated due to mileage I was in the clear. VWoA is replacing the motor with Re manufactured motor. I am unhappy about this due to extensive damage and heat to the motors being rebuilt. I have owned 5 Audis & 4 VWs. This is the last one for me.


----------



## BlackRifle (Aug 27, 2010)

*Production Date*

Production Date is 11/05 Put into service 1/2007. Engine failed at 68,000 miles
VWoA is replacing motor with reman long block at no cost to me. 10 days later still no engine. Anyone else had issues with re manufactured engine?






BlackRifle said:


> 2007 Passat Wagon VR6 4 Motion will reply with production date 68,000 miles. Driving at 55 mph no warning engine just quit. Towed 60 miles. Told me it was a High Pressure Fuel Pump. Waited for part then was told today engine was toast. I was aware of this problem and discussed with service writer multiple times. He stated due to mileage I was in the clear. VWoA is replacing the motor with Re manufactured motor. I am unhappy about this due to extensive damage and heat to the motors being rebuilt. I have owned 5 Audis & 4 VWs. This is the last one for me.


----------



## bach63 (Oct 13, 2006)

BlackRifle said:


> Production Date is 11/05 Put into service 1/2007. Engine failed at 68,000 miles
> VWoA is replacing motor with reman long block at no cost to me. 10 days later still no engine. Anyone else had issues with re manufactured engine?


 Since by mileage you are out of warranty, did VW give you any problems, or did you have an extended or CPO warranty?


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

We pretty much know that this problem is a non-issue for 2008 models and some 2007's. Is there a specific build date that VW started using the correct bolt?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

My 2006 has 83k on it with no issues... but since my 100k warranty is about expire I plan to take the car down at around 99k miles and pre-emptively replace the bolt... and add some red loc-tite. Obviously while I'm in there I am going to replace tensioners and timing chains.... but how involved is this? Time wise?

I have a engine hoist, etc... and all the tools, mechanical know how... Need a set of manuals though.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> My 2006 has 83k on it with no issues... but since my 100k warranty is about expire I plan to take the car down at around 99k miles and pre-emptively replace the bolt... and add some red loc-tite. Obviously while I'm in there I am going to replace tensioners and timing chains.... but how involved is this? Time wise?
> 
> I have a engine hoist, etc... and all the tools, mechanical know how... Need a set of manuals though.


you'll need to pull the drivetrain to gain access and seperate the trans from the engine.


----------



## tahakum (Dec 15, 2010)

*VoA out of warranty protocol*

Blackrifle 

What was the effort to get them to cover out of warranty? 

Just lost my 3.6 at 85K, oil pump bolt failure, VWoA said sorry, I am still collecting info to respond. 
Dealer offered used motor installed at $8500, when I asked about the bolt, they said they would "fix" the bolt on the used motor before install.sounds like admission to the cronic defect. 

Hopefully VWoA has some ethics to do the right thing.


----------



## mrsdubose (Dec 21, 2010)

*Interested in purchasing 2006 3.6L*

Thank you for this forum. I am so grateful to have come across it
My husband and I are interested in purchasing a 2006 3.6L for a steal 14,987 and only 26K miles on it (I checked out the carfax report and didn't see anything about engine problems). The husband and I are going to test drive it tomorrow. I believe in Murphy's Law and want to head off a problem before it starts. * Can the problem simply be fixed by just replacing the oil pump bolt?* If we like it enough to purchase, can we put that in the contract to replace the "oil pump bolt"? In addition, since the warranty is about to go out, what type of extended warranty should we purchase


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

mrsdubose said:


> Thank you for this forum. I am so grateful to have come across it
> My husband and I are interested in purchasing a 2006 3.6L for a steal 14,987 and only 26K miles on it (I checked out the carfax report and didn't see anything about engine problems). The husband and I are going to test drive it tomorrow. I believe in Murphy's Law and want to head off a problem before it starts. * Can the problem simply be fixed by just replacing the oil pump bolt?* If we like it enough to purchase, can we put that in the contract to replace the "oil pump bolt"? In addition, since the warranty is about to go out, what type of extended warranty should we purchase


They're not going to do that. Period. It's roughly $3500-$4000 in labor alone to replace this bolt. That is why VW hasn't even so much as admitted an issue and definitely hasn't issued any recall. They are just buying their time and hedging bets against this bolt failing while under warranty. There aren't enough 3.6 passats out there to make a big deal out of this for VW or the NHTSA.

The car is an amazing car for the money. The 3.6 is really an awesome engine with a fatal flaw. It's totally worth the money while under warranty. Make sure whatever extended warranty you buy will cover fasteners, because technically while your engine may chunk at one point it IS due to a faulty fastener and some aftermarket warranties will use that technicality as an "out" when they see the final bill. Usually north of $10k.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Sold my 2006 3.6L 4Motion sedan a couple months ago because I did not want the oil bolt or steering column lock to fail while out of warranty. Really sad too because it really was a great car.


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

If one were wanting to buy a 3.6 vr6 passat exactly which year/model would he buy to avoid the failures?


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

All of 2008 is clean and so are late MY07 builds. Basically everything that was build during or after calendar year 2007 should be ok.


----------



## ajy86 (Jun 28, 2009)

December 3rd at 43,174 miles approx. on a 2006 Passat mine went. 24 days later I've got my car back and while I didn't like not having it I'm satisfied with what was done by VW.

No new engine here, no damage to the pistons or valves. After a list of new parts were installed, including tensioners, gears, chains, rails, multiple seals and gaskets and one annoying bolt the car runs great.


----------



## tahakum (Dec 15, 2010)

*Part numbers oil pump bolt old and New*

Anyone know what the part numbers for the old bolt and the new replacement bolt are? 
And where other than dealer, I can get it? 

Can't seem to find it anywhere on the web, I am purchasing a used engine to replace my smoked 3.6 that the bolt failed and wrecked the engine, before I drop this used one in I am swapping all timing components and the dreaded bolt, but want to make sure I order the correct one.


----------



## spoooldu (Apr 30, 2002)

tahakum said:


> Anyone know what the part numbers for the old bolt and the new replacement bolt are?
> And where other than dealer, I can get it?
> 
> Can't seem to find it anywhere on the web, I am purchasing a used engine to replace my smoked 3.6 that the bolt failed and wrecked the engine, before I drop this used one in I am swapping all timing components and the dreaded bolt, but want to make sure I order the correct one.


 
The new bolt part # is N-104-044-04, not sure about the old bolt #. It was listed as a screw on my dealer repair order.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

spoooldu said:


> The new bolt part # is N-104-044-04, not sure about the old bolt #.
> It was listed as a screw on my dealer repair order.


I think it was actually a nail! :laugh:


iPhone


----------



## chrisdean (Feb 18, 2011)

*Add another to the list.*

2006 Passat 3.6 Sport 44,000 12/24/10. Just completed 40k mile service and had service done for ignition coil recall. No engine light warnings. We were in Baton Rouge, LA. for Christmas (live in Atlanta). Stranded 500 miles from home. VWOA would not supply loaner. BR dealership SouthPoint said we could use their rental rate. Really?! Thanks. They had our car until 1/20/11. 3 1/2 weeks. Had to fight with VWOA to have them cover rental. We submitted receipts to Roadside - for gas to and from, we didn't charge hotel or meals which they allow on their website. They denied our request and gave us a check for $45 to cover our round trip gas, which doesn't cover one way. Nothing was offered to compensate us for that wonderful 1000 miles in 2 days trip to pick up our car. Not even a "sorry, we'll cover your next service." I have spoken to Aaron, Christine and Jake at VWOA - well I'll leave Jake out he seemed like a nice enough guy. Aaron and Christine both need a course in customer service. The only service they offer is for their bosses. It truly is a sad sorry. Loved this car, even with the crazy gas mileage. VWOA has had numerous opportunities to correct issues and service mistakes. But they have not. I am now on a mission to let people know how crappy a company VW is on every level. Choices they make are only in the best interest of VW. I wish someone had been more vocal about their experiences with VW, so I will be.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

After so many posts about broken bolts.

There are 3.6 that have broken at low mileages and others higher than 60K...So my question is if the way they are driven has something to do? or it is just bad luck??

I have a passat euro version 3.2 vr6 march 07 and some people tell that they don't have problems and other say that they also have the bad bolt...

I am reaching the 60000miles / 100000km and I have driven in a very "sporty" way.

Just was to know how you have driven your 3.6.

regards!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

AXZ said:


> After so many posts about broken bolts.
> 
> There are 3.6 that have broken at low mileages and others higher than 60K...So my question is if the way they are driven has something to do? or it is just bad luck??
> 
> ...


Your 3.2L is not affected. 

And it has nothing to do with how you drive it.
It'll fail eventually.


iPhone


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I pushed my luck for 85k miles before I traded my '06 in on a '09 CC.

Bought the same 3.6 4mo combo as I LOVED the engine and drivetrain (after the lag fix came out). 

Too bad the early ones had the fatal flaw... I would have loved to have kept the car.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Two engine failures*

I've now had two 3.6's fail. First at 30,000 miles on an 06 4Motion sedan, second at 71,000 miles on an 07 4Motion Wagon. Told after the first failure by the service manager that this was a *rare* problem, new long block installed under warranty. For the second VW has denied all responsibility, indicated that is what warranties are for. Quote on engine is $16,000. Service adviser even admitted that there was a problem with the engines, when queried about whether a new engine would have the same problem, the reply was "the new engine has an updated bolt installed in it which has also had a loctite type adhesive applied to it to ensure it will not come out" I'm done with VW. If you have a 3.6 from these production years, have fun driving in terror until you get your next car because this it is a matter of *when*, not *if *this engine will fail. Adios VW.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*They lost once.... Any takers for twice?*

VW and Audi Settle Class Action Suit Over Engine Sludge
By CHRISTOPHER JENSEN
6:28 p.m. | Updated 

The Volkswagen Group of America has tentatively settled a class-action suit claiming that the engines of nearly a half million VWs and Audis were prone to damage from sludge, and that the automaker did not provide enough help to owners. 

Under the agreement, Volkswagen would pay at least 50 percent of the cost of fixing the engines, according to documents filed in United States District Court in Boston. Judge Joseph L. Tauro is scheduled to consider whether to give final approval to the settlement in March.

The vehicles involved are the 1997–2004 Audi A4 (sedan, wagon and convertible variants) and the 1998–2004 VW Passat with the 1.8-liter 4-cylinder engine. Combined, almost 480,000 vehicles are covered. Some owners complained they had to pay $4,000 to $8,000 for repairs.

Sludge is a thickening of the oil created as moisture and contaminants build up and break down the oil, causing it to gel and reducing the oil flow and lubrication. The problem, according to the suit, is that the VWs and Audis have “an undersized 3.7 quart oil supply, which provides an inadequate quantity of oil to dissipate the heat” generated by the turbocharged engines. The suit also claims VW committed fraud by telling owners it was their fault for not changing the oil often enough. 

In agreeing to settle the case, Volkswagen Group of America, which sells VWs and Audis, denied any wrongdoing. 


In 2004, Volkswagen and Audi addressed the sludge problem by extending the warranty to eight years and unlimited mileage, and by promising to help consumers who could prove they changed the oil according to the manufacturer’s recommendations. But some consumers complained to the Center for Auto Safety that VW and Audi rejected their claims if they missed only one oil change or were a few miles late. That left them facing expensive repairs. 

In a 2005 interview with The Plain Dealer of Cleveland, Len Hunt, who was then vice president of VW, said he thought the requirements for consumers to get reimbursed were too strict. “I think we were a little Teutonic in our rules,” he said. 

“When you’ve got a reputation for not such stellar quality, you’ve to treat the customer properly. Sometimes your rules and regulations and the culture of the company can be a little bit harsh when it gets translated down to the customer level,” he said. “We’ve got to have some latitude in there.” 

VW then eased the restrictions on sludge claims. 

According to court documents, the new settlement appears to make it even easier for consumers to be reimbursed. These are the two major provisions of the tentative settlement: 

• The automaker will compensate owners for 100 percent of the repair costs if they can prove “that the last two required oil changes prior to the sludge-related problem or engine failure were performed within the recommended time and mileage intervals, with a permissible variance of 20 percent of the time and mileage intervals.” 

• The automaker will compensate owners for 50 percent of the repair cost “where the settlement class member cannot submit proof that the last two required oil changes prior to the sludge-related problem or engine failure were performed within the recommended time and mileage.” 

It is not yet clear how much the plaintiffs’ lawyers will be paid. They are to submit a bill later this fall for consideration by the judge. The lawyers for the plaintiffs were not available or declined to discuss details of the case. A spokeswoman for VW said the company had no comment.

.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Not enough players....

The 3.6 for 2 years is such a small market share of VWs sold. Figure, what? 15% of Passats and maybe 40% of Touaregs were 3.6s. Given the cost of fixing this issue via a recall, vw is just hedging it's bets until the cars affected just "go away". 

Maybe somebody could step up and file a lawsuit, subpoena failure records of this? The first step is to get VW to admit, willingly or not, that there is even an issue. 

The absolute best thing we can do right now is to report ALL of these failures to the NHTSA and describe how they put you out while travelling on the highway causing a dangerous slowdown etc.... 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

something on mine just grenaded today
around 64/65k miles, 2007 4mo wagon


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

VR said:


> something on mine just grenaded today
> around 64/65k miles, 2007 4mo wagon


Extended warranty?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

mr2guru said:


> Extended warranty?


yes it is still under the CPO warranty, should know tomorrow what the diagnosis is


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I am wondering....

to all those who have had engines or partial engines replaced:


Is it likely that the dealer would have to reflash the ECU to get the timing and everything back in sync ??? I have revo right now and I'm worried about losing it. AND also them trying to void my cpo warranty due to mods. Making me return some items to stock?


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

has anyone had this bolt replaced by a VW dealer or an Independent shop? what would it run just to have it done proactively? Or is the money just better invested in an extenday warranty? 

I've got an 06 with 79k on it.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

briankstan said:


> has anyone had this bolt replaced by a VW dealer or an Independent shop? what would it run just to have it done proactively? Or is the money just better invested in an extenday warranty?
> 
> I've got an 06 with 79k on it.


To be honest, the money might be better invested in selling the car and buying a lower mileage '08 . 

I can't see proactive bolt replacement being less than $3000 at any shop. Figure all the other maintenance costs you're about to run into higher in the miles anyway.... brakes, tires, spark plugs, haldex, and transmission fluid changes.... if you're not doing these yourself.... 

With that an extended warranty is a good idea asap if you're running naked right now.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> To be honest, the money might be better invested in selling the car and buying a lower mileage '08 .
> 
> I can't see proactive bolt replacement being less than $3000 at any shop. Figure all the other maintenance costs you're about to run into higher in the miles anyway.... brakes, tires, spark plugs, haldex, and transmission fluid changes.... if you're not doing these yourself....
> 
> With that an extended warranty is a good idea asap if you're running naked right now.


yea, the problem is that finding a car that has everything that mine does is expensive, I'd be taking a hit either way. I have the car paid off, I'd rather pay for the fix or warranty then trade the car in. Even a used CC with the 3.6 4motion is around $25K, my dealer had a new one for $41K. my problem is it's the exact same car with a different wrapper that would just cost me $$. WV Stripped the Passat and put all the "bells and whistles" on the CC. 

Any track for equal car would cost easily 10K. I'd be better off just paying to have the bolt replace I think.

I do all the other work myself, If I could find a DIY or some instructions on replacing this bolt, I'd do it myself as well.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

spoooldu said:


> The new bolt part # is N-104-044-04, not sure about the old bolt #. It was listed as a screw on my dealer repair order.



are you sure there are different part numbers between the old bolt and the new bolt part?

I have searched with a friend in the ETKA and searching N 104 044 04 shows the famous bolt for Passat car production going from 2006-2008...

Regards.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

VR said:


> yes it is still under the CPO warranty, should know tomorrow what the diagnosis is


heard the final verdict today

had been waiting to hear back from VWOA after the dealer sent them pictures of the engine damage/failure

My oil pump bolt broke, causing the pump to fail - loss in oil pressure, and spun a rod bearing

I will be receiving a brand new engine


----------



## spoooldu (Apr 30, 2002)

I looked in ETKA too and found only N-104-044-04. From prior research, the old part # was N-104-044-03.


----------



## VWskeptic (Mar 11, 2011)

*Oil Bolt Failure*

Count me in as another '06 Passat 3.6L oil bolt engine failure. 61K miles going at highway speed when oil warning said to shut off engine. SHut engine off immediately, had it towed to dealer and told them to check oil pump bolt after my trusted non-dealer mechanic found this thread in a matter of 3 minutes. Dealer confirmed bolt failure. VWoA told me warranty expired at 61K and offered goodwill payment of 40% if it would make me "happy." Told them honestly that 40% made me unhappy. VWoA responded that if 40% does not make me happy, they would offer nothing. Told them I was unhappy, and if that meant they took 40% off the table, so be it.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

anyone know what it would take to file a class action law suit against vw to get them to solve this problem for the 3.6 owners out there. It's pretty crazy that this is happening and they are not doing anything about it. It really shouldn't matter when the failure happens as it's a known issue, they even changed the bolt specs, that's all but admitting it was a problem. For those that have had it happen under warranty consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

I have the opportunity to have the oil pump bolt changed out by the dealer for a very good price. I'm pretty sure that I should just have it changed out as a preventative measure so I no longer have to worry about it. I have an 06 4motion with almost 79k miles and I'm no longer under warranty. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

briankstan said:


> I have the opportunity to have the oil pump bolt changed out by the dealer for a very good price. I'm pretty sure that I should just have it changed out as a preventative measure so I no longer have to worry about it. I have an 06 4motion with almost 79k miles and I'm no longer under warranty.
> 
> What do you guys think?


 I had the same dilemma.... traded the car in. The fact that this issue WILL happen eventually and the cost of it is enough reason to a) be under a warranty. b) preventatively fix the issue or c) trade it in for something else. 

I chose c and bought basically the same car but an updated body... The CC vr6 4mo.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

VWskeptic said:


> Count me in as another '06 Passat 3.6L oil bolt engine failure. 61K miles going at highway speed when oil warning said to shut off engine. SHut engine off immediately, had it towed to dealer and told them to check oil pump bolt after my trusted non-dealer mechanic found this thread in a matter of 3 minutes. Dealer confirmed bolt failure. VWoA told me warranty expired at 61K and offered goodwill payment of 40% if it would make me "happy." Told them honestly that 40% made me unhappy. VWoA responded that if 40% does not make me happy, they would offer nothing. Told them I was unhappy, and if that meant they took 40% off the table, so be it.


 Email the top.... 

Jill Bratina 
Vice President, Brand Communications 
Volkswagen of America 
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Dr. 
Herndon, VA 20171 
Phone: +1 703 364 7250 
[email protected] 

Write a nice email explaining you situation and also link the two failure threads on here... ask if this is even on her radar from just a public relations stanpoint?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

briankstan said:


> I have the opportunity to have the oil pump bolt changed out by the dealer for a very good price. I'm pretty sure that I should just have it changed out as a preventative measure so I no longer have to worry about it. I have an 06 4motion with almost 79k miles and I'm no longer under warranty.
> 
> What do you guys think?


 I sold my B6 VR6 4Motion last summer because I was worried about what would happen WHEN the bolt failed and it not being covered by warranty. If you plan on keeping the Passat and if the preemptive replacement of the oil bolt is considerably less the price of an extended warranty, then I say go for it. I really loved driving the Passat but the worry of what was going to happen took away the fun of owning it. 

PS: I was also concerned with the Steering Column Lock failures.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I sold my B6 VR6 4Motion last summer because I was worried about what would happen WHEN the bolt failed and it not being covered by warranty. If you plan on keeping the Passat and if the preemptive replacement of the oil bolt is considerably less the price of an extended warranty, then I say go for it. I really loved driving the Passat but the worry of what was going to happen took away the fun of owning it.
> 
> PS: I was also concerned with the Steering Column Lock failures.


 
VW finally stepped up and did a recall on the Steering Column Lock issue, I recently had that recall done. Of course they waited until they could get the cost down and still caused great grief to those affected with the problem.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Sell the car with blown engine*

I put my online for sale, kijiji, with the blown engine with details about the problem and that Volkswagen may or may not have the problem fixed. (since they deny it is a problem I can only assume that they don't know if it is and would hate for anyone buying the car to fix it to be unaware of potential issues. ). I think I'm asking way too much, it will likely never sell at that price, guess the ad will be on that website forever, darn. It is priceless seeing the pictures of the car on a tow truck and listed right below the CPO Passat. I doubt they will sell that one off that website, feel very bad about that.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

twiceunlucky said:


> I put my online for sale, kijiji, with the blown engine with details about the problem and that Volkswagen may or may not have the problem fixed. (since they deny it is a problem I can only assume that they don't know if it is and would hate for anyone buying the car to fix it to be unaware of potential issues. ). I think I'm asking way too much, it will likely never sell at that price, guess the ad will be on that website forever, darn. It is priceless seeing the pictures of the car on a tow truck and listed right below the CPO Passat. I doubt they will sell that one off that website, feel very bad about that.


 Got a link  Found it. http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...4Motion-Wagon-Blown-Engine-W0QQAdIdZ264432497


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

Havent read all the replies on this thread but has anyone gone to NHTSA with issue? If so what did they say? 

It seems like car manufactres are recalling their vehicles when NHTSA has recieved just only 40 complaints for a problem. All the car manufactures want to protect the quality image of their vehicles! Especially now that VW is poised to make huge jumps in their North America sales. If the proper amount of complaints are filed with VMOA and letting them know that the same complaint will be filed with NHTSA will hopefully make them move on a recall. 

Another suggestions is to somehow organize all the current and previous B6 owners that have/had this oil bolt problem to contact VMOA and NHTSA on the SAME day. That would cause a spike in complants and again might force someone at VW to make a recall.


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just searched the NHTSA website. You can actually view all the complaints the have received for a vehicle. Well I searched for a 06 Passat and saw 340 total complaints. Just a handfull of complaints on the oil bolt issue but a good amount of complaints on the steering wheel lock issue. I know VW has been addressing the steering wheel lock issue. 

Again from my last reply I recomend all the effect parties send in a complaint to both VW and NHTSA on the SAME day or week! What does everybody think? 

How about complaining to the better business bureau? I placed a complaint against VW on them before and it was resolved ASAP.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

My personal opinion on calling the BBB is that you only do that after attempting to work something out with your dealer first. If you strike out then don't hesitate.
You have to give them a chance first, as it's only fair-since a complaint (resolved or not) is attached to the business...and if you do it without giving them a shot to help you is incredibly unfair.
Once they treat you like dirt you can then "go to town". 
Just my personal opinion.


iPhone


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

I'm dropping my car off on Monday Monday, I have scheduled to have my oil pump bolt replaced. I just decided to pay to have it done, especially since I'm out of warranty now. It's worth it for the piece of mind in not having to worry about it. Love the car, hate that damn! bolt. 

Note: I did send an email to the person above stating the issue and voicing my concern over how VW is treating their customers. Here is my email.... 



Email send to Jill Bratina '[email protected]' said:


> Dear Jill,
> 
> I currently own a 2006 Volkswagen Passat with the 3.6 liter 24v Engine. (purchased from Southtowne VW in Utah as a CPO vehicle). There has been a lot of discussions about the model years 2006 and 2007 version of this engine with a faulty or wrongly specified bolt that holds the gear on the oil pump. It seems that the factory has updated it’s spec with a new part # N-104-044-04 (I believe the old part # was N-104-044-03). This clearly shows that Volkswagen has recognized the issue and has made the necessary changes to the engine. Where does that leave those owning the cars with the affected engines?
> 
> ...


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

briankstan said:


> I'm dropping my car off on Monday Monday, I have scheduled to have my oil pump bolt replaced. I just decided to pay to have it done, especially since I'm out of warranty now. It's worth it for the piece of mind in not having to worry about it. Love the car, hate that damn! bolt.
> 
> Note: I did send an email to the person above stating the issue and voicing my concern over how VW is treating their customers. Here is my email....


 
Excellent! We need more people to do just that!


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

ratorres79 said:


> Just searched the NHTSA website. You can actually view all the complaints the have received for a vehicle. Well I searched for a 06 Passat and saw 340 total complaints. Just a handfull of complaints on the oil bolt issue but a good amount of complaints on the steering wheel lock issue. I know VW has been addressing the steering wheel lock issue.
> 
> Again from my last reply I recomend all the effect parties send in a complaint to both VW and NHTSA on the SAME day or week! What does everybody think?
> 
> How about complaining to the better business bureau? I placed a complaint against VW on them before and it was resolved ASAP.


 I bet action would be taken if every one, even on here, that had an engine failure was put into the NHTSA complaint system... The link has been posted several times, but here it is again.

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> I bet action would be taken if every one, even on here, that had an engine failure was put into the NHTSA complaint system... The link has been posted several times, but here it is again.
> 
> https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


 I agree, if you have had this issue, make sure to post a complaint with the NHTSA. I haven't had the issue yet so I can't post a complain. but there are lot's of you that have, make sure post up about it, even if you were covered under warranty. it can only help everyone that owns a car with the 3.6.


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

How much is the stealer charging to change the bolt? How long would the job take?


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

ratorres79 said:


> How much is the stealer charging to change the bolt? How long would the job take?


 $700+ TAX. It will only take 1 day to do the job. the tech said it would take 7 hours. When talking with the service guy, they have had to do 2 cars in the last several weeks. these were cars with failures, not precautionary changes. I'm not pushing my luck longer, I'm just having it done. 

It worth a shot to contact your dealer and work with them to get this done, especially if you are out of warranty. If you are still under warranty hope that if fails prior to it ending. 

Dumb thing about this is VW could have fixed all the cars for what they have spend on replacing the motors in the ones that broke. :screwy:


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a suggestion.... May be this info should also be posted on other forums like the CC forum and the b6 and tiguan forums as many people who experienced these failures and sold their 3.6's may have moved on to other vehicles in the VW family...


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

3.6awdwagon said:


> Just a suggestion.... May be this info should also be posted on other forums like the CC forum and the b6 and tiguan forums as many people who experienced these failures and sold their 3.6's may have moved on to other vehicles in the VW family...


 This was a sticky in the B6 forum, but for some reason it got moved here.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

just got mine back, 64,180 miles and ZERO on the engine 

just hoping my software isn't gone


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

I posted this in the other thread, but thought I'd add it here as well. 

I wanted to add these so people can get a reference as to where this bolt is located inside engine and why it's such a big deal to do. 

this picture shows the 3.6 engine installed in the car... 









this picture shows the back of the 3.6 engine 









this picture shows an exploded view and you can see where the oil pump bolt is. As you can see it it right on the back of the engine, to change this out, the transmission (and haladex unit on a 4-motion) need to be removed in order to remove the cover that the bolt is behind. Also note that while in there you will more than likely want to change the rear main seal because to do it at a later date will also involve dropping the tranny.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Exploded View*

"_this picture shows an exploded view and you can see where the oil pump bolt is. As you can see it it right on the back of the engine, to change this out, the transmission (and haladex unit on a 4-motion) need to be removed in order to remove the cover that the bolt is behind. Also note that while in there you will more than likely want to change the rear main seal because to do it at a later date will also involve dropping the tranny_." 

Geez, I have an exploded view of my 3.6 and didn't even have to take it out of the car. Oh wait, my bad that should be a view of my exploded 3.6


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

I finally have my car back with all the work complete. Dealer quoted 7 hours to change out the bolt, actual time 13 hours. My dealer was great to work with on this, and held to their quote of 7 hours for the labor, they also gave me discounted pricing on the parts. I had them replace the Rear Main Seal while they were there. 

I suggest if you are looking to have this preventative replacement done, you contact your dealer and discuss your options with them. Also remember to have them check on the availability of the seal if you are going to replace it. they might have to order it in, and this could delay them in getting the car done. 

Here is a breakdown of what it cost me. 

Oil Pump Bolt $1.44 
Rear Main Seal	$68.00 
Sealant $20.65 
Labor $699.00 
Tax $54.05 
------------------------------ 
Total bill $843.14 

Knowing your engine won’t have a catastrophic failure due to this damn bolt while you’re out and about. Priceless.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a bad deal at all. Well under the cost of an extended warranty. 

Amazing the damage a part that retails for $1.44 can do...


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*OIl pump bolt part numbers for replacement*

At the top of page 9 it shows the part number for the bolt. But i am also looking for the # for the sealant, and rear main seal. If you look on the bill it should show it. 

Maybe a parts used, price you have already done, and part #'s would be awesome.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

JBallou said:


> At the top of page 9 it shows the part number for the bolt. But i am also looking for the # for the sealant, and rear main seal. If you look on the bill it should show it.
> 
> Maybe a parts used, price you have already done, and part #'s would be awesome.


 Bolt #: N-104-044-04 
Seal #: 021-103-051-C 
Sealant #: D-176-501-A1 

You can find the seal online for a better price as well. Here is what I found and it’s OEM like I wanted. I would have been the same if I purchased it and overnight shipped it. So I just had them take care of it. If you are planning ahead I’d order it and bring it with you, it’ll save you some $$. 

http://www.koperformance.com/catalog/VAG/2006/6850-Passat-3.6/E2/635-Crankshaft-Seal.html


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Not a bad deal at all. Well under the cost of an extended warranty.
> 
> Amazing the damage a part that retails for $1.44 can do...


 not to mention the amount of worry it causes :banghead:


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Stunning*

This repair cost so little backing out the main seal costs, it is stunning that VW doesn't recall these to fix them, this dispels the theory that it cost too much. Pretty obvious that VW is trying to run these out of warranty so they can get away from the problem. Interesting how many remanufactured 3.6's are available at dealer websites (speaking from experience) for cars that are probably on average only at the 80,000 mile mark right now. Maybe some dealerships will read this thread and begin to offer the same sort of deal that you got, in all honesty I would have jumped at the chance had the dealer offered it. Keep your receipts - VWoA advised me to do that "should a pattern be noticed and a recall be issued, you may be eleigible for reimbursment.":bs:


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

twiceunlucky said:


> Keep your receipts - VWoA advised me to do that "should a pattern be noticed and a recall be issued, you may be eleigible for reimbursment.":bs:


 what is that some kind of joke from VWoA, it's a pretty know issue anyone the searches for the 3.6 motor in a passat knows it.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

FYI for everyone, if you have your engine replaced due to the oil pump bolt failure...make sure they replace your crank pulley bolt when swapping everything back to the new engine.

I had my car back a few hundred miles after having the new engine in and my crank pulley bolt broke right off. Battery light, then coolant and i pulled over to see my serpentine belt hanging off of nothing and my crank pulley sitting on top of my belly pan.

It was all covered. Sutliff VW :beer::thumbup:


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's pictures of a failure in progress.... looks like this bolt started to back out, you can see the galling on the threads of the bolt also. (Photos courtesy of twiceunlucky's failure)


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

thanks for posting up those actual photos of the failure. I guess the only warning would be the grinding sound of the chain and gear rubbing on the cover. you can see that the chain wore a groove in the cover. Crazy.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Warning?*

I would think there would be a warning to this, it might be minor symptoms, but none the less. I have a 07 Q7 with the bolt to be replaced. The oil pressure warning light comes on once a month at random times, generally first thing in the morning. It rattles almost as much as my diesel cummins for 3-4 seconds almost every morning. Parts are sitting on the bench to repare the bolt and rear main seal. Coincidence? Maybe? I will find out. 

Any thoughts?

Nice pictures BTW!


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Symptoms*

Having had 2 of these go I might even qualify as an expert on these. Symptoms:
1) Cam position sensor error code - happened on the first one 24 hours before failure.
2) Sorry, bad news for you, but my oil light quickly flicked on and off 24 hours before it happened, assumed it was a false signal. Proabably was a sign that the gear eccentric wasn't meshing with the oil pump.
3) Performance. For two days before it grenaded acceleration was poor and the car wouldn't hold cruise going uphill at 70 miles an hour.
4) My shot at Volkswagen, these engines are very good if you don't start them. We never had any problems with these cars when they were shut off. 

The timing gear actually drives the oil pump, not the bolt, the bolt just keeps the "keyed" system tight so that the key is tight. The fit is not machined. When the bolt backs out there is probably still some contact with the oil pump that keeps driving it, just not efficiently.

I solved my engine problem this week, got a new engine, 3.0 twin turbo in a BMW. Yes they had problems with the high pressure fuel pump, but at least they recalled them and replaced them.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Going to get to work*

Yep, the oil light has come on a couple times for me, every month. Sounds like a big warning sign. This weekend I will do the required surgery. Pictures will be taken.

Thanks for info.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

be sure to post up you pictures and findings.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

mine had zero warning signs


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Has upgraded bolt, now what?*

Well, took it all apart, it has the new bolt. Yet there is wear on the case where the lower chain has rubbed, on the non tensioner side. Wear on the inside of chain. The tensioner can be pushed in very easily. Might that be the source. Upper looks new, tensioner tight.

Now what to check?


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Oil filter housing*

Found out that the oil filter housing needs to be updated also. It includes a check valve to combat the dry start and drain down. 

Housing and part #03H 115 403 J

Parts on order.

This better fix this stupid problem, or I am hitting the eject button once this thing is put back together.


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

*Transport Canada Complaint Site*

For those in Canada, safety complaints regarding this problem can be made to:
https://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/PCDB-BDPP/Index.aspx
Make sure you detail how unsafe it was to lose power and steering at high speed.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

JBallou said:


> Found out that the oil filter housing needs to be updated also. It includes a check valve to combat the dry start and drain down.
> 
> Housing and part #03H 115 403 J
> 
> ...


Has it fixed your problem?????
Or not done yet?


iPhone


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Fixed my problems*

Putting the revised oil filter housing with the check valve has solved all of my problems. Project has been completed for about 3 weeks. Wasn't to hard.

Including checking the oil pump bolt, it was the revised bolt. Production date on chassis of the Q7 is 10/06/


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

@ 74k I suspect I've encountered the bolt failure in my 2007 Passat 4mo wagon. Got the blinking oil pressure warning light with the stop engine message yesterday afternoon. No other lights. Fortunately I just left my house with the family in tow, so we were only 50 feet from our driveway. I pulled back into the driveway and it was clicking like a 30 year old diesel. 

Dealer is closed until Tues, so I haven't flat bedded it yet, but will call first thing on Tues am. (my wife is working early all weekend, so a dealer run isn't possible while I have the kids)

Are there any new 3.6 engines to be had for an '07 Passat? I recall reading in another post (maybe on Passatworld?) where remanufactured engines are being offered?

I'm under CPO, so I expect to have this repaired. However, I will use the info and knowledge gained from this thread to make both the dealer service dept and VWOA aware of what I know.

I'll post dealer findings as soon as I can.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoke with dealer service today and they advised it looks like I need a replacement engine, but would not provide any details. They were kinda dicky about it and said they were waiting instruction from VW. They won't even tell me the findings...they simply stated that it looks like a new engine is required. I asked if a "new" engine was even possible given the car isn't manufactured any more. I was told to "not put the egg before the chicken" 

I can understand following procedures, but I don't appreciate the tone and lack of information. I also don't like the posturing brought on by a simple follow up call on my part. 

Once the issue is confirmed, I will share details here. 

@ Robman8023--Are you still compiling information? If so, I'll gladly provide you with copies of work orders once I receive them. 
Is there anything you can share with me in terms of work orders or documentation? I intend to badger the nhtsa on this one. There have been other major recalls that require extensive labor for much less common problems than this engine. (audi rollover nipple valve gas tank recall for one)


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Really? "not put the egg before the chicken"? They said that? Omg 
They really need to chill out with their BS here. It's your car, and their bad part. You are due some explanation!

Let us know, keep us posted. I know they want to make sure it's that dreaded bolt prior to making promises (I don't blame them there) but this is silly.


iPhone


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Contacted NHTSA this am. Awaiting a response*

I contacted the NHTSA this am to ask for direction on how to present them with documenation and findings related to this issue. My plan is to compile work orders and any related info and present to the NHTSA. To date, there are only a handful of complaints listed on the NHTSA site for this issue. Not enough to raise flags, but if we come at them with a list of failures with details and documentation we may gain some traction. (I don't know how likely, but worth a shot, right?) 

My goal is to follow up with the NHTSA until they confirm having reviewed the information we provide. I will need help from those on this forum if we're going to get anywhere. I'm under warranty, so I expect to have repairs made, but I would like to force VW into a recall which will prevent others from experiencing the same engine failure. 

More to come...


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Got an off the record confirmation of oil pump bolt failure, but no details. Dealer is still awaiting direction from VW. What's a reasonable time frame for response and proposed resolution? 

VW doesn't cover rental costs and dealer doesn't do loaners. I'm renting at almost $40 a day on my own dime and can't afford to rent for a month.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

I had an answer back from VWOA in 1 day. And the dealer provided me a loaner for free, on 3 different occasions. If your car is CPO you should have coverage even if the dealer does not provide loaners.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

VR said:


> I had an answer back from VWOA in 1 day. And the dealer provided me a loaner for free, on 3 different occasions. If your car is CPO you should have coverage even if the dealer does not provide loaners.


 I tried reading through the CPO info and couldn't find any reference to coverage. Thanks for the heads up. I'm calling the dealer again shortly for a status update and request a loaner or rental coverage.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

*NHTSA has agreed to escalate and review documentation that we compile!!*

I've received a response from the NHTSA and they will gladly accept documentation such as work orders, photos and list of fellow owners reporting failures. They've opened an escalated case for the issue and have advised they will review the documentation we provide. 

Now's our chance to force VW's hand. If I show up with three documents, they're going to put it on the back burner and take future correspondence from us less seriously. 
I'm asking for anyone who is willing to share documents with me, so that I can compile, scan and email and snail mail directly to the NHTSA as a complete file. The more the better!! 

Thanks! 

I don't want to beat down the rest of the forum members, but is it worth posting a new thread to specifically request this info now that the NHTSA is ready to review?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Incrementalg said:


> I tried reading through the CPO info and couldn't find any reference to coverage. Thanks for the heads up. I'm calling the dealer again shortly for a status update and request a loaner or rental coverage.


 unless there is an option when you bought the car that you did not opt for? I am not sure I just know mine was CPO and I had coverage and it seemed to me VW Roadside is standard for new car and cpo warranties no matter what. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoke with the dealer and VW. Both said no loaner and neither is obligated to provide a loaner or cover cost of rental. Outstanding service on both parts.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Incrementalg said:


> Spoke with the dealer and VW. Both said no loaner and neither is obligated to provide a loaner or cover cost of rental. Outstanding service on both parts.


 thats really strange man, maybe i am getting that confused with the towing then. i had it towed 2 times for free and then had 3 different loaners. the one occasion I did not have to have it towed but they still provided me a loaner car. 

best of luck to you


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Failure.-Need-documentation-From-3.6-Owners! 

NHTSA is looking into our 3.6 motors and needs our help!!!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

3.6awdwagon said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Failure.-Need-documentation-From-3.6-Owners!
> 
> NHTSA is looking into our 3.6 motors and needs our help!!!


 Thanks for putting the link in this thread. Between here and Passatworld, I'm losing track!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

If VW would have told me in writing that they were going to cover any damages caused by the oil bolt failure regardless of warranty status, I would still have my B6. Instead, we went from 2 VWs in the garage to zero. I sold the B6 (replaced with a Silverado) and the Jetta lease ran out (replaced with a Regal Turbo). 

Stuff like this plus the cheapening of the new Jetta and Passat will make it difficult for me to buy another VW or recommend one to others.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Update*

I've collected some documents from owners willing to share and have been noting what I think are key facts from this and other forum threads. I wanted to get everything wrapped up and sent to the NHTSA by July 1, but work and travel put me behind. I plan to get if off to them this week! Going to send as a hard copy and as an electronic copy. I'll send the hard copy as certified mail so I get delivery confirmation. Here are the points I intend to show...

1) This is a safety issue (stating the obvious)
2) I intend to clarify how many owners documented here or in other forums
3) I will show that VW was aware of the issue as early as 2006 
4) Show that VW new of the issue by referencing upgraded bolt for '08 and beyond
5) Indicate that even for a known issue, VW won't repair or reimburse out of warranty failures (more a consumer affairs issue, but I'm putting it here to start that ball rolling)

For the NHTSA I will include:
Engine Pics (disassembled)
Bolt part #s
Work orders
A write up to tie all this together.

If by some miracle VW is forced into a recall, my next goal will be to force VW to reimburse those who paid out of pocket for post warranty repair.

Would I be tipping VW off too early if I told them what was sent to the NHTSA?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Incrementalg said:


> Would I be tipping VW off too early if I told them what was sent to the NHTSA?


I wouldn't doubt if someone from VW is already monitoring this thread...


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I wouldn't doubt if someone from VW is already monitoring this thread...


I didn't want to sound like I'm gloating or like I'm a conspiracy theorist, but I'm pretty sure VW has put two and two together and figured out I'm pushing this issue. 

Hence the dealership service dept's inability to put the cause of failure in writing or to even verbally state the specific cause. (except for one sidebar conversation with a rep who has since gone silent on the issue) The work orders don't specify the failure...they only specify the engine was replaced. I asked repeatedly and got nothing...they literally dodged the question every time I asked. One rep actually said the shop wasn't sure what caused the failure. Yeah, that makes sense...they just ordered up a new engine because the old one wouldn't run very well anymore.

Also, one rep asked if I'd escalated my issue with VW on my own because VW was apparently on a call with dealership management. His surprise about the call made it sound like more than the call needed to approve a replacement engine or to discuss the shop findings on the engine.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Anyone have the part number for the 2006-2007 oil pump bolt used? I have the part # for the upgraded bolt, but can't find the # for 06-07.

Thanks!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

would love to see this turn into a worldwide recall/tsb for all the people that have not needed the service performed yet but will that would be a lifesaver

not wishing anything bad on VW but this should have been taken care of years ago when the problem first started to arise


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

Incrementalg said:


> Anyone have the part number for the 2006-2007 oil pump bolt used? I have the part # for the upgraded bolt, but can't find the # for 06-07.
> 
> Thanks!


unless someone has an old version of etka with no updates pre 2008 it will be diffcult to find.....

mine is 7.3 Plus so they have removed any mention of the old bolt or updated part and just show N 104 044 04 which is the number you prob have....


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

spoooldu said:


> I looked in ETKA too and found only N-104-044-04. From prior research, the old part # was N-104-044-03.


I read through the earlier part of this thread and think I may have found it. I'm not sure how to verify it, but it's a start.


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

Been reading this thread for the last couple years... '07 Passat 3.6 4Mo with just under 62K (101 000 km). CPO until mars 2012. Will probably be selling this car as soon as the warranty expires.

Good luck too all and thank you for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## jspitz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Oil Pump Bolt Failure @ 59k*

Add me to the list. If you are really interested, I posted details about the ensuing nightmare of service from the dealership on PassatWorld, but I'll give some tech info here:

Day 1 - 59k (and 5k left on CPO) 2006 3.6 4motion - engine light goes on during wife's AM commute (~62 mile RT), appointment made, EPC light comes on during PM commute.

Day 2 - car driven in EPC limp mode to dealer, wife gets rental.

Two weeks in, the engine is “done” but waiting for a seal. Three weeks in, and the engine is back together but there is another noise being investigated.

Day 33 (yes - thirty-three - not a typo) - car has had just about everything on the back side of the engine replaced, culprit was a backed-out oil pump bolt. The repair order shows $4253 total - $2179 in parts, $1249 in labor, and $825 in rental fees (presumably all at full retail and book rate). Dealer's customer backs into and destroys my door, but leaves insurance info.

Repair order and Invoice info (combined into one doc by me):

Text from invoice and RO combined:
A CUSTOMER STATES CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS ON-CHECK AND ADVISE
CAUSE: ENGINE NOISE
15331971 CHAIN HOUSING COVER REMOVE+REINSTALL

1431 WV
1 03H-115-105-F OIL PUMP
1 03H-115-251 PIPE
1 WHT-002-780 SEAL
1 03H-109-503 CHAIN
1 03H-109-509-A TENSIONER
2 N-911-180-01 BOLT
1 066-109-570 SPROCKET
1 N-104-044-04 SCREW
1 03H-103-483-C GASKET
2 D-176-501-A1 SEALANT
1 03H-103-173 FLANGE
4 N-903-658-01 BOLT
3 03H-198-149 GASKET SET
3 03H-198-149-A GASKET SET
1 03H-133-237-B GASKET
1 021-103-051-C SEAL
1 06B-103-221-G VENTHOSE
2 N-907-399-01 CLIP
1 D-176-404-A2 SEALANT
1 071-115-562-C FILTERELEM
1 G-012-A8G-1G COOLANT AD
1 SYN CASTROL5W40 SYNTEC
1 N-908-132-02 SCREW
1 N-102-048-08 BOLT
1 03H-109-087-A ADJUSTER
1 03H-109-088-D ADJUSTER
1 03H-109-569 SPROCKET
1 N-104-044-04 SCREW
1 03H-109-465 CHAIN
2 N-911-180-01 BOLT
1 D-174-003-A2 SEALANT
3 G-055-025-A2 ATF OIL
15331971 CHAIN HOUSING COVER REMOVE+REINSTALL PTS$ 2149.40 LBR$ 188.48
15351971 TIMING CHAIN REMOVE+REINSTALL 69.44
17201971 OIL PUMP REMOVE+REINSTALL 29.76
15841971 CAMSHAFT ADJUSTER REMOVE+REINSTALL 128.96
24471991 INTAKE MANIFOLD REMOVE+REINSTALL 218.24
50380950 LOCK CARRIER LOOSEN+FASTEN 49.60
63291900 FRONT BUMPER COVER REMOVE+REINSTALL 59.52
94151600 HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLY ADJUST 19.84
37351900 AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION REMOVE+REINSTALL 386.88
17305521 OIL FILTER REPLACE 69.44
24402072 INJECTOR REMOVE+REINSTALL 49.60
01210004 TEST DRIVE 9.92
FC: 158410 EH7 
PART#: 03H-109-509-A 
COUNT:
CLAIM TYPE: G10
AUTH CODE: 15841

B MULTIPOINT INSPECTION
MP MULTIPOINT INSPECTION

PARTS 2149.40
LABOR 1279.68
-------
TOTAL 3429.08
RENTAL 825.00 (33 days - not including body shop)
-------
Total 4254.08


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

33 days, wow

i had mine back within one week


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

Is this problem on earlier 3.6 or on all of them? I have a 2008 and I don't have any problems for now.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

LibtekVr6 said:


> Is this problem on earlier 3.6 or on all of them? I have a 2008 and I don't have any problems for now.


You should be fine, this problem affects 2006 and 2007 model years.


----------



## jspitz (Sep 4, 2008)

> i had mine back within one week


You got a new engine, true? Mine was "fixed."


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

jspitz said:


> You got a new engine, true? Mine was "fixed."


yes brand new engine with a ton of other new parts on it also


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

JBallou said:


> Found out that the oil filter housing needs to be updated also. It includes a check valve to combat the dry start and drain down.
> 
> Housing and part #03H 115 403 J
> 
> ...





nater said:


> Has it fixed your problem?????
> Or not done yet?
> 
> 
> iPhone





JBallou said:


> Putting the revised oil filter housing with the check valve has solved all of my problems. Project has been completed for about 3 weeks. Wasn't to hard.
> 
> Including checking the oil pump bolt, it was the revised bolt. Production date on chassis of the Q7 is 10/06/



The reason I asked you if this (new oil housing with check valve) worked is because I have the dry start problem and have had it for months upon months. Always figured there was nothing I could do about it so I dealt with it.

Last month or so it kept getting worse and worse...you know, like the sound of your motor just after the oil is changed....only lately it's been a good 2-4 seconds of dry starting. RIDICULOUS!

Finally, after all of this time...it seems I spun a main bearing today. Now that sound (the dry sump/pump sound) is constant at about 3800-4k rpms under light load. Same symptoms I had when my 12V VR6 spun a bearing at 52k miles. Dealer honored (as they should have) the warranty on that motor and put in a new long block. 

This one is going to be a VERY expensive endeavor that I am extremely frustrated about!

I stopped into my local VW dealer just last week and asked the parts guy if this part had a new superseded # and was told no. 

Dammit. This is why I'm starting to hate VW. I NEVER break motors when I put boost through them and build them the way they should be....the just suck in stock form.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your motor spun a bearing. Mine made progressing more start up noise after it had been brought home from used car dealer. I though I got skunked. Then lots of searching online, no one thing pointed to what it was. Just taking it apart to see the oil pump bolt was ok. Then more searching on q7 forums found revised filter housing. Wasn't going back on the road without a fix. More work. I did all of the wrenching on the garage floor. Car is back on the road, now I feel vindicated and satisfied.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

JBallou said:


> Sorry to hear that your motor spun a bearing. Mine made progressing more start up noise after it had been brought home from used car dealer. I though I got skunked. Then lots of searching online, no one thing pointed to what it was. Just taking it apart to see the oil pump bolt was ok. Then more searching on q7 forums found revised filter housing. Wasn't going back on the road without a fix. More work. I did all of the wrenching on the garage floor. Car is back on the road, now I feel vindicated and satisfied.


 Unfortunately, upon further investigation I've found that this revision must only work on the q7 because it's a completely redesigned housing. Least it seems this way in phone discussions with the parts guy. He was describing the difference bw 2008 and 2012 as looking completely different (passat, not q7).


----------



## Nakamichi_Toronto (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought mine (CPO) just this past July, an '07 with 48,500km (~29k miles) on it. Knock on the wood no problem for now as for the engines, but there are other gremlins hopping around here and there. Bought the extended warranty till 2016 and 128,000km (~76k miles).

Just curious if mine has no problem until now with the current mileage, will mine be out of the affected range or it's just "waiting to happen"? :facepalm:


----------



## twiceunlucky (Feb 14, 2011)

Nakamichi_Toronto said:


> I bought mine (CPO) just this past July, an '07 with 48,500km (~29k miles) on it. Knock on the wood no problem for now as for the engines, but there are other gremlins hopping around here and there. Bought the extended warranty till 2016 and 128,000km (~76k miles).
> 
> Just curious if mine has no problem until now with the current mileage, will mine be out of the affected range or it's just "waiting to happen"? :facepalm:


Waiting to happen probably. I had one let go at 30,000 miles, another let go at 70,000 miles. I would lobby VW hard for a discount on a pre-emptive bolt replacement or unload the car before the extended expires.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*bumping it back up*

Here's my list, I noticed some recent inquiries so thought it might be useful for those considering buying an early 3.6L engine (06-07).


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

Incrementalg said:


> Spoke with dealer service today and they advised it looks like I need a replacement engine, but would not provide any details. They were kinda dicky about it and said they were waiting instruction from VW. They won't even tell me the findings...they simply stated that it looks like a new engine is required. I asked if a "new" engine was even possible given the car isn't manufactured any more. I was told to "not put the egg before the chicken"
> 
> I can understand following procedures, but I don't appreciate the tone and lack of information. I also don't like the posturing brought on by a simple follow up call on my part.
> 
> ...


Nobody ever sent me any information as promised so I gave up. Sold mine for a GTI 2 years ago.

FWIW, I'm adding all the new names/failures that have appeared since I last checked in


----------



## jkkNova (Mar 26, 2016)

*Sorry for resurrecting an old thread...*

Hi, all. I hope I can access the collective wisdom from the wizened owners inhabiting this board . I have a line on a used 2007 3.6 FWD wagon. The only available service records are from CarFax - they're fairly extensive but light on detail. There is a service entry from 2008, when the car was at ~ 24K miles. It simply says Transmission Replaced. That's it. I called the service shop and inquired about the service. Unfortunately, all they have from this service event is a high-level code - 15331971 and some vague details about the customer experiencing a CEL, finding nothing, the customer taking it home and getting another CEL. So, I did a search on this code and found this particular thread. I've highlighted the code in the quoted post below.

The car is now over 100K miles, and no other issues like this are noted on the CarFax - and there are many service entries. The owner seemed to keep up on the maintenance at the required intervals. My gut tells me that, based on this and extensive other reading about this issue on the web, the oil pump bolt problem was resolved with this "Transmission Replaced" service. OTOH, my gut doesn't have to live with the consequences of being wrong - my wallet does . I'd appreciate any insight, comments, questions, statements, opinions, etc. from the veterans of this issue (if any are left).

Thanks



jspitz said:


> Add me to the list. If you are really interested, I posted details about the ensuing nightmare of service from the dealership on PassatWorld, but I'll give some tech info here:
> 
> Day 1 - 59k (and 5k left on CPO) 2006 3.6 4motion - engine light goes on during wife's AM commute (~62 mile RT), appointment made, EPC light comes on during PM commute.
> 
> ...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Day 33 is all you need to know. 
Yes, he had his oil pump bolt back out. They replaced it all. And I am looking up the correct part # on the upgraded bolt for you, to make sure they put the correct one back in...
EDIT: Yes they did. 
1N-104-044-04 is the upgraded bolt #, and it's listed on your parts list as simply "screw". 

How many miles on this? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkkNova (Mar 26, 2016)

nater said:


> Day 33 is all you need to know.
> Yes, he had his oil pump bolt back out. They replaced it all. And I am looking up the correct part # on the upgraded bolt for you, to make sure they put the correct one back in...
> EDIT: Yes they did.
> 1N-104-044-04 is the upgraded bolt #, and it's listed on your parts list as simply "screw".
> ...


Mind you, I'm not looking at purchasing the specific vehicle that I quoted - the one I'm looking at just had service done with the same code (15331971) and similar symptoms. All I was able to get from the service shop was this code, no list of parts associated with the service. I'm just looking for input as to whether others here believe it's a safe assumption that this was related to the oil pump bolt defect and that part most likely got replaced at this time. I realize it's all just an educated guess, not holding anyone to their answer, so any conjecture is welcome .

The vehicle has ~ 115K miles.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

That code is "Chain Housing Cover Remove & Install". 
There are only a couple things to do while in there. 
If it was the UPPER chain cover that would NOT include the bolt but if you're saying the trans was removed as well then chances are it was the lower cover. 
If it's the lower cover than the only items that can be replaced in there:
Rear Main Seal
Chains/Guides
Oil pump and/or bolt. 

EDIT: so a safe assumption to make would be the bolt was replaced. 
I'm sorry I didn't read all that clearly before. Was rushing through. 
Chains don't usually need done til 125-150k so I doubt it needed chains, oil pump by itself rarely fails, rear main rarely fails. 
I'd say the bolt failed. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkkNova (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, Nate. I read your thread on VWVortex about your 3.6L engine replacement, so your opinion holds A LOT of credibility .

The next question is - do you recommend staying away from a 3.6 with 100K miles on it? From reading that thread, I get the sense you're not too enamored of its long-term durability. I don't have a problem doing the higher level of maintenance, but I'm not looking for a money pit, either. Those plastic chain guides disintegrating on your engine is making me think twice - was this a one-off thing or have you heard of this being more common?

Again, appreciate the input.


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

i too am looking at a 2007 3.6 wagon with 99k on the clock. Just a little scared about the bolt


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

same boat as you. Looking at 07 wagon and the bolt and few other things make me nervous.


----------



## Ruvave (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm curious if this problem has happened more often in the last 5 years.

I'm thinking of buying a 2007 Touareg with this engine.....


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Ruvave said:


> I'm curious if this problem has happened more often in the last 5 years.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a 2007 Touareg with this engine.....


At this age you need to plan on doing chains/guides at a bare minimum if it hasn’t been done. My opinion is don’t do the chains but rather buy a low mile engine from a Late Touareg and swap it in since the engine is relatively cheap compared to the labor to pull it and do the work.


----------



## glassbuggy (May 31, 2016)

Looking at 3.6 swap and doing some research I find threads about issues with the oil pump bolt(s). I found an '07 engine but it has the silver manifold and that makes me suspicious of it. Before I get too deep and buy it, school me on what bolt(s) the early 3.6 had issue with. I assume you are talking about the intermediate shaft bolt that holds the gears onto the pump drive. Other failures seem to be talking about the pump mounting bolts. I am a bit confused on bolt or bolt(s) or perhaps all of the above. any carnage pictures?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

glassbuggy said:


> Looking at 3.6 swap and doing some research I find threads about issues with the oil pump bolt(s). I found an '07 engine but it has the silver manifold and that makes me suspicious of it. Before I get too deep and buy it, school me on what bolt(s) the early 3.6 had issue with. I assume you are talking about the intermediate shaft bolt that holds the gears onto the pump drive. Other failures seem to be talking about the pump mounting bolts. I am a bit confused on bolt or bolt(s) or perhaps all of the above. any carnage pictures?


The intermediate shaft bolt was an 8.8 instead of a 10.9

Just change it out with new timing chains/guides but as I said earlier just buy a low mile forged crank engine and use that.


----------

